# LAUSANNE | Photo by myself



## General Electric

2011, picture by me.


Lausanne, Place de l'Europe. 


Place de l'Europe.


View from Ecublens to Lausanne


View from Ecublens


26 août 11

A valley of La Venoge, a cantonal famous river, here in the west of Lausanne, just before she dive in the Leman Lake (Geneva lake…)


Panorama from Sauvablin tower to South-West, click on picture for better see (23.08.11). At the top of the wooden tower, you peak at 700 m (2100ft) above the sea, or 328 m (975ft) above Lake Geneva.


Panorama from Sauvablin tower to North-East (23.08.11)


http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/57394623.jpg
Ups of Bussigny (west-Lausanne)


Between Lausanne and Vevey-Montreux: Le Lavaux


View from East side: Belmont-sur-Lausanne


----------



## Maxou2Nantes

tu aime les Panorama ^^ jolies photos :S


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome panoramas from Lausanne


----------



## General Electric

Thank you for your pleasant comments!









Belmont-sur-Lausanne - Paudèze Bridge (Info sur ce sujet)









Lausanne cathedral, view from the _Place de l'Europe_


View from the district of Malley, west of Lausanne



View from the district of Malley, west of Lausanne



View from the district of Malley, west of Lausanne


View from the district of Malley, west of Lausanne


Casino de Montbenon, at the City Center


Lausanne Old town, gothic cathedral 


Lausanne Old town, gothic cathedral 


Lausanne Old town, gothic cathedral 


Lausanne Old town, gothic cathedral 


Lausanne Old town


View from _La Côte_, an area west of Lausanne


View from _La Côte_, an area west of Lausanne


Metro 1, Lausanne, near Sevelin


Chemin de Boston, Lausanne


Route de Genève, Lausanne


Sévelin and the Metro 1


From the Boveresses district


Carrefour Av. du Léman - Av. Gabrielle Rumine


Av. du Léman


Av. du Léman


Av. du Léman


Avenue Louis Ruchonnet


West of _Place St-François_



From Belmont-sur-Lausanne


From Belmont-sur-Lausanne


From Belmont-sur-Lausanne


Vidy beach, August 2011.


Vidy beach, August 2011.


View from Ecublens


View from Ecublens


----------



## gmoney

Great shots the cathedral looks like the topping on a cake, well done!


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne in winter*

thanks gmoney!!!









Lausanne, Provocenter, Malley, 2011









Lausanne, lake at fire! 2010









Lausanne, lake at fire! 2010
thanks gmoney!










lake at fire! 2010









Lausanne, Park Gallo-Roman ruins, Vidy 2010









Lausanne, Park Gallo-Roman ruins, Vidy 2010









Lausanne, Park Gallo-Roman ruins, Vidy 2010









Lausanne, Park Gallo-Roman ruins, Vidy 2010









Lausanne, Park Gallo-Roman ruins, Vidy 2010









Lausanne, Park Gallo-Roman ruins, Vidy 2010









Lausanne, Park Gallo-Roman ruins, Vidy 2010









Lausanne, Park Gallo-Roman ruins, Vidy 2010









Lausanne, Park Gallo-Roman ruins, Vidy 2010









Lausanne, Park Gallo-Roman ruins, Vidy 2010









Lausanne, IOC headquarter, Vidy 2010


----------



## Linguine

Beautiful pics of Lausanne....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## General Electric

Lausanne, Bourdonnette









Lausanne, Av. du Chablais-Bourdonnette









Lausanne









Malley, Lausanne









Malley, Lausanne









Malley, Lausanne









Malley, Lausanne









Lausanne, rue du Petit-Chêne









Lausanne-Palace









Lausanne, city center









Lausanne, city center (maison Mercier)









Lausanne, city center (tour Bel-Air)









Lausanne, city center









Lausanne, city center


----------



## Piltup Man

Excellent photos. I was in Lausanne about a month ago (just for a day). I particularly liked the cathedral and the bridges over the valley. By the way do you know when the Zurich building was built? It looks very 1950s.


----------



## General Electric

_La Tour Bel-air_ is older, she's built between 1929-31. She's considerate as the first "_gratte-ciel_" of Switzerland! The architect is Alphonse Laverrière (for the train station CFF to). Originally, the building should to be 4-5 floors above, but critics denounced a monster higher than the cathedral spire (80m). So Bel-Air tower measuring 74 meters.

Picture of the construction here


----------



## aahusforever

Wow, those nightshots are amazing. Thank you so much for sharing, General Electric :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

thanks Arthus!









Prilly, Piscine









Avenue de Beaulieu, Lausanne









Lausanne, Béthusy










Lausanne, Tribunal Fédéral, Mon-Repos









Lausanne, parc de Béthusy









Lausanne, parc de Béthusy









Lausanne, parc de Béthusy









Lausanne, Tribunal-Fédéral, Mon-Repos









Lausanne, Tribunal-Fédéral-Béthusy









Marche du Tribunal-Fédéral, Lausanne









Lausanne, Tribunal-Fédéral, Mon-Repos









Lausanne, Tribunal-Fédéral, Mon-Repos








[/CENTER]


----------



## General Electric

thanks you 4 comments!!


Panorama _La Borde_ by night from the _place du Château_


rue de la Borde by night from the _place du château_



Rue de la Barre


Saint-Maire castle and cathedral from la Barre


Rue de la Barre


Cathedral from Cité-Devant


Rue Cité-Devant


The _Place de la Cathédrale_ upstairs


From _la Riponne_


----------



## Student4life

These pics are amazing ! I love the night shots


----------



## david chanrion

thanks it is a lovely city, i went there this summer


----------



## General Electric

thank you very much!

David, your picture is nice, if you made ​​it more I will be glad to see them. Here is a direct link to post pictures about Lausanne in the Swiss SSC section (here).


----------



## General Electric




----------



## manrush

Loving your photographs of Lausanne. It's a cute and charming little city.


----------



## General Electric

Thanks you very much manrush !:cheers:

Here some picture I take last summer: 









04.08.11 Avenue de Morges, Lausanne









04.08.2011 Ch. de Renens, Lausanne









06.08.2011 Avenue de Provence, Lausanne









10.08.11 Avenue de Provence, quartier de Montelly, Lausanne




























Vue sur les tours de Montoie






















































Ch. de la Colline, quartier de Montelly









Quartier de Montelly


----------



## General Electric

ch. de Tivoli 28 "Zofinge"









Ch. de Tivoli 22 la maison de la Chaumière


----------



## Linguine

beautiful new photos of Lausanne...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## mariocesare

My favourite place in the earth


----------



## General Electric

*Sauvablin, top of city*

edit


----------



## General Electric

*Sauvablin, top of city*

Thanks for comments guys!

here some pics from _Parc de Sauvablin_, at top of city:


>


----------



## General Electric

Port de Vidy


Esplanade des Cantons (Vidy)


Esplanade des Cantons (Vidy)


Avenue de Rhodanie Lausanne


Avenue Louis Ruchonnet Lausanne


Avenue Louis Ruchonnet Lausanne


----------



## General Electric

*2012, April: Street life*









Translation: "House of the People" - "Their Crisis, Our Fight"


----------



## aarhusforever

Thank you for the update


----------



## General Electric

Av. d'Echallens:


















































































Parc de Valency:


















Malley, ch. de Rionza:


----------



## Linguine

marvelous new photos from Lausanne..:cheers:


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne - La Borde*


----------



## aarhusforever

Yes...more new and interesting photos from Lausanne...thanks


----------



## General Electric

Your messages are a true reward, thank you for each!


----------



## General Electric

*Avenue Louis-Vuillemin*


----------



## General Electric

*Avenue Dr César-Roux*


Click on picture for to see one of the oldest pictures of the world (1868) taken from the same place!































































Place du Nord > A la Bossette


----------



## General Electric

Sphinx du Palais de Rumine









Palais de Rumine









Place de la Palud









Place de la Palud


2012 Rue Centrale. Click on picture for to see an old picture of the place (1880)


----------



## General Electric

*01.06.2012*









Rue Centrale depuis le Pont Bessières









Rue Centrale depuis le Pont Bessières









Ancien Hospice Général depuis la Caroline









Rue du Lion-d'Or









Rue Caroline


----------



## General Electric

*Rue de Bourg*


----------



## Linguine

great urban photos from Lausanne...:cheers:


----------



## General Electric

St-laurent









Rue de l'Ale









Tour de l'Ale









Place Chauderon









Place Chauderon









Rue de Genève









Rue de Genève









Rue de Genève


----------



## General Electric

Métro ou tramway?









Avenue de Provence









Quartier de Prélaz









Quartier de Vennes


----------



## Linguine

nice and lovely images from Lausanne...:cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Malley, inside the Ice stadium









Malley









Malley









In forest









Sébeillon


----------



## Benonie

I only visited the city once for some hours.... 25 year ago. So I can't remember anything...
But it seems a relaxed and cosy little big city to me. Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Lausanne


----------



## General Electric

:wave: Thanks you both


----------



## General Electric

*Snowfall 3.12.12*









St-François









Bessières bridge









Cathedral









Telescop near the cathedral place









Belfry tower









Ancienne académie


Panorama from the Cathedral place


----------



## General Electric

*Snowfall 3.12.12*









La Cité 









Place du Château 









Place du Château 









Place du Château 









Place du Château 


La Borde


----------



## General Electric

*Snowfall 7.12.12*









_Vallée de la Jeunesse_, in south-west of the city









_Vallée de la Jeunesse_, in south-west of the city









_Vallée de la Jeunesse_, in south-west of the city









_Rue Centrale_, in the city center









_Rue Centrale_, in the city center









_Rue Centrale_, in the city center









_Rue Centrale_, in the city center


Panorama of _rue_ and _place Centrale_


Panorama of _rue_ and _place Centrale_ from _Grand-Pont_









_Rue Saint-Laurent_, in the city center


----------



## General Electric

*snowfall 7.12.12*









Place de la Palud









Place de la Palud









Place de la Palud









Place de la Palud









Place Bel-air









Place Chauderon









Rue du Petit-Chêne









Rue du Petit-Chêne









Rue du Petit-Chêne


----------



## General Electric

*Snowfall 13.12.12 (Malley district)*









Malley-Pyramids









_Vallée de la Jeunesse_ park









_Avenue de Provence_









_Avenue du Chablais_









_Avenue du Chablais_









Malley's chapel


----------



## General Electric

*snowfall 7.12.12*









_Rue du Petit-Chêne_









Central Railstation as seen from _rue du Petit-Chêne_









_Place de la gare_









_Place de la gare _









Under-Station district (_Passage des Saugettes_)









Under-Station district (_Passage des Saugettes_)









Under-Station district (_Passage des Saugettes_)









Under-Station district (_Passage des Saugettes_)









Under-Station district (_Avenue du Simplon /Passage des Saugettes_)


----------



## Linguine

really beautiful winter images from Lausanne...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## General Electric

*City center by night*

Thanks Linguine!









_Place de la Palud_









_Rue de la Louve_









_Place de l'Europe_









_Maison Mercier_









Lausanne Palace









Lausanne Palace









Lausanne's cathedral



_Place Centrale_ panorama 


_Place de l'Europe_ panorama


----------



## balthazar

General Electric said:


> Lausanne's cathedral


nice!


----------



## General Electric

View of the City from the hospital, at Rue du Bugnon









Christmas market, Saint-François









Place Saint-François









Avenue Benjamin-Constant









Rue du Lion d'Or









Rue de Bourg









Rue de Bourg









Rue Saint-Laurent









Rue de la Louve









One of the hospital quarter building, at Rue du Bugnon


----------



## Alek Gor

Cozy and peaceful city. Beautiful located near Alps. I liked especially Olympic museum. Nice photos.


----------



## General Electric

Lausanne Panorama from the east, under snow









Lausanne cathedral









Lausanne Saint-Maire Castle









Lausanne Hospital









Rue de la Grotte









Avenue de Rumine 









Avenue de Rumine 









Avenue de Rumine 









Avenue de Rumine


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne (2013,03) : Red Bull Crashed Ice*









Place du Château









Place du Château









Place du Château









Place de la Riponne









Place de la Riponne









Place de la Riponne


----------



## General Electric

Prélaz


Avenue de la Gare


Avenue de la Gare


Place de la Gare


Eglise Anglaise sur l'Avenue d'Ouchy


Avenue d'Ouchy


----------



## General Electric

Rue Dr César-Roux


_ballade à l'Hermitage_.


From _ballade à l'Hermitage_


*L'Hermitage*


From _Rouveraie_ 


From _Rouveraie_ 


From _Rouveraie_


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne-Malley: light contrast*


----------



## General Electric

*Water front*


----------



## General Electric

*Autumn*


Place du Tunnel, Saint-Maire Castle


Place du Tunnel, Saint-Maire Castle


La Grande Borde


Echandens


Echandens


View seen from Echandens (West of agglomeration), behind Lausanne and Alps


----------



## General Electric

*Autumn*


Palais de Rumine


Avenue Jules Gonin


Montbenon, Tribunal d'arrondissement de Lausanne


Pully-Gare


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos from Lausanne


----------



## General Electric

*Autumn (3)*

Thanx both christos-greece and COmountainsguy 


Rolex Learning Center, EPFL


Rolex Learning Center, EPFL


Rolex Learning Center depuis la Route Cantonale 1 (Route du Lac), EPFL


Rolex Learning Center + nouveau bâtiment administratif central


Ecublens, arrêt Metro M1 "Cerisaie"


Lausanne, arrêt Metro M1 "Bourdonette"


----------



## General Electric

*Autumn (4)*


Lausanne La Sallaz


Belmont-sur-Lausanne


Morges, Avenue du Delay


Morges, Avenue du Delay


"La Morges"


Vallée de "La Morges" depuis le chemin du Grassey


----------



## General Electric

*various pictures*


As seen from Evian-les-Bains (France)


Malley, brownfield expected to grow


Aerial view, from the west to the east. 


Aerial view, from the west to the east. 


Quartier de Bellevaux, from the Sauvablin woods 


La Blécherette from Sauvablin tower


Polytechnic School of Lausanne, as seen from Sauvablin


Château Saint-Maire, the historic headquarters of the State of Vaud


Some different house building, rue de Genève


From Saint Sulpice, near Lausanne


The "Leman lake", better known in english as Lake Geneva...


Hall locomotives disaffected, near the central train station. Will be transformed to host the Museum of Fine Arts Vaud


In summer, the streets are often animated by various parties. Here Carnival 2014.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lausanne


----------



## General Electric

From the terrasse of Manor Warehouse 


Avenue de Morges


Avenue de Morges


Avenue de Morges


Avenue de Morges


Avenue de Morges


Avenue de Morges


Vidy-Bellerive, the little train of Expo64


----------



## smith15

Very good pictures.. I am delighted watching it..


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much smith15! Here is some pic from the ferris wheel in Beaulieu district. Sadly I only had my iphone4 for pictured this moment...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Lausanne :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A very nice collection.


----------



## General Electric

Thanks you christos-greece and diddyD!

Some pic from the last winter:


Chailly's church, Lausanne


Chalet-à-Gobet, Lausanne


Chalet-à-Gobet, Lausanne


Chalet-à-Gobet, Lausanne


Lausanne as seen from the University Hospital Center


Chailly's church, Lausanne


La Rouveraie, Lausanne


Saint-Maire Castle


----------



## matt_12

Great pictures of Lausanne. Refreshing to see some Winter pics too haha I hope the M2 will be pushed to Chalet-a-Gobet


----------



## General Electric

Thanks you Matt_12! For the M2, it's not for tomorrow sadly...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice as well


----------



## General Electric

Thanks you christos andd AbidM!


Sévelin


Place Pépinet


Avenue Victor Ruffy


Rue Caroline


Rue Caroline


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome; btw, very nice updates as well


----------



## General Electric

*Lost and found (unpublished) 2*

Thank you , your feedback exceed my hopes !!


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice new photos as well ...into this page too :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

*Overview of places at less one hour from Lausanne, in Canton of Vaud*


View of Morges from Preverenge's beach


View of Morges from Preverenge's beach




Le Chasseron, one of the higher summit of Jura mountains, near Ste-Croix


Le Chasseron, one of the higher summit of Jura mountains, near Ste-Croix


Le Chasseron, one of the higher summit of Jura mountains, near Ste-Croix


At Chardonne, you can go up an telecommunication tower


At Chardonne, you can go up an telecommunication tower


----------



## General Electric

*Overview of places at less one hour from Lausanne, in Canton of Vaud (Part.2)*


Medieval castle of Aigle 


Aigle as seen from the road to get in the station mountain Les Diablerets


The ski area of Les Diablerets/Villars-sur-Ollon


The ski area of Les Diablerets/Villars-sur-Ollon, with the train (Aigle-Villars) arrival directly on the ski area!




Leysin as seen from the top of a mountain in Villars


Zoom on Leysin


Swiss mountain rescue in helicopter. The two peak called Tours d'Aï and are visible from Lausanne, answer side. Behind it's Leman lake.


Ski Area


Ski Area


Les Diablerets as seen from Ski Area


Les Diablerets as seen from Ski Area


----------



## General Electric

_La Côte (Perroy)_, between Lausanne and Geneva


_La Côte (Signal-de-Bougy)_, between Lausanne and Geneva


One public beach in Saint-Sulpice, near Lausanne


One public beach in Saint-Sulpice, near Lausanne


One public beach in Saint-Sulpice, near Lausanne


One public beach in Saint-Sulpice, near Lausanne


One public beach in Saint-Sulpice, near Lausanne


----------



## General Electric

Lausanne-Vidy Harbor


Lausanne-Vidy Harbor


Lausanne-Vidy Harbor


Lausanne-Chailly


Montoie


Ouchy, Olympic Museum


----------



## General Electric

Industrial district of Malley, coming a residential and economic center in Lausanne


Strange discharge near the city center, at Sevelin district. Will coming too residential housing district


----------



## General Electric




----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, amazing and very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Avenue de Cours - Parc de Milan


Avenue de Cours - Parc de Milan


Avenue de Cours - Parc de Milan


Avenue de Cours M2


Le Devin


La Sallaz


La Sallaz


----------



## charliewong90

nice and lovely and very green place.


----------



## General Electric

Chemin Des Fauvettes


Montoie Cimetery, from chemin de Bois-de-Vaux


Montoie Cimetery


Maladiere chapel, built around 1480. She welcomed the last rites for condemned prisoners to death penalty and lepers


----------



## General Electric

La Maladière


Avenue de Cour


Avenue de Cour. To view this picture 100 years before, *go here*


Avenue de Cour


Lausanne Malley, near the M1 metro station


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice autumn photos :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

wow! delightful photos


----------



## General Electric

Thanks everyone for likes and comments!


La Vallée de Joux


La Vallée de Joux


La Vallée de Joux


La Vallée de Joux


Lausanne from the Col du Marchairuz, which connects the Lake Geneva Area to the Vallée de Joux


----------



## General Electric

*Ouchy*


----------



## General Electric




----------



## shik2005

^^^
Good light!


----------



## General Electric




----------



## Benonie

^^ Well, it's a bird eyes view and the hospital is not on it, so it must be from that area. Nice picture!


----------



## General Electric

Thanks  

Here is the original pictures, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99496021&postcount=97


----------



## Gratteciel

Just amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## General Electric

kay: You welcome gratteciel, it's me who thank you


----------



## yansa

Enchanting!


----------



## General Electric

Thanks you yansa!


----------



## openlyJane

Really like the first image......interesting!


----------



## General Electric

:banana:Thank you openlyJane! And all for the visits and the likes!! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

The weather, and the light, has helped to create some really interesting images; especially the first two.


----------



## General Electric




----------



## General Electric

openlyJane said:


> The weather, and the light, has helped to create some really interesting images; especially the first two.


Often a good photo needs to be at the right time in the right place (the right angle) .


----------



## yansa

Superb mix of city- and weatherphotography!
On the last photo you caught really nice precipitation curtains!


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Epic pictures!


----------



## General Electric

Thanks you both yansa and Benonie ! And all visitors and likers!!

Here is the last pictures at the top of the belfry:


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## General Electric




----------



## shik2005

Love these winter landscapes.


----------



## Benonie

That awesome winter clouds!


----------



## General Electric

kay: Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## Benonie

Impressive urban picture!


----------



## Romashka01

stunning photos! kay: February or summer?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Sunny weather but the mountains around Lausanne has a lot of snow 

...very nice updates btw :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Romashka01 said:


> February or summer?


Both! 

16 celcius degree, without transition one week after snowfall!


----------



## shik2005

Summer, indeed!


----------



## yansa

A superb reflection pic (last of set #260)!


----------



## Gratteciel

Just beautiful!


----------



## paul62

So nice.


----------



## Benonie

^^ I could live there, in a flat with a view! :yes:


----------



## General Electric

Thanks everybody! Your feed back are really nice!


----------



## General Electric

More photos from Montreux, shooting between 2013-2015


----------



## Leongname

amazing views


----------



## General Electric

Thank Leongname

Here we are back in Lausanne with a Moonrise


----------



## capricorn2000

quite a romantic city by the lake with mountains around it.


----------



## General Electric

Thank for the comment capricorn2000, and all other for your visits and likes! 

Here is some wildlife scene in Lausanne, captured near the lake:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful bird pics !!


----------



## MilbertDavid

I like the city's neat architecture, the wild life and the vineyard too.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! gorgeous photos!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you so much Yansa, MilbertDavid and Romashka01 for you comments! This is a great reward for me!


----------



## openlyJane

Gorgeous little duck.....and I really like the pink sky images.


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

kay: Thanks very much Jane and Christos!



A 2000 years old Roman mosaic, visible from the street


Archaeological layers in public space, in situ








International Olympic Comitee headquarter. He would be soon destroyed and rebuilt. 


Some archaeological excavations in front of the house of IOC. 2000 years before, the Roman occupied this space, and before again the Celte


----------



## Benonie

I didn't know Lausanne had a Roman history. Great to discover ancient Rome in Switzerland. kay:


----------



## yansa

Particularly love pic 4 and 5 in this set!


----------



## General Electric

Thanks you Benonie and Yansa! Lausanne wasn't important place in Helvetia. Little actual swiss cities (Nyon, Avenches, Orbe) was most important at this time!


----------



## General Electric

*"L'Hermitage" park*


----------



## yansa

Beautiful architecture and spring mood!
Love the stone-foreground with the fragile flowers in the last pic.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great Pictures! 
Especially those beautiful roofs in the fourth image.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thanks yansa, gratteciel and christos for the comments, really nice kay:
And all for the visits/likes!


----------



## General Electric

------------------------------------------------------------​

Fond Ville de Lausanne


----------



## Benonie

^^ Nice comparison!


----------



## General Electric

Thanks Benonie!














*-------------------------------------------------*​


http://files.newsnetz.ch/story/3/0/3/30315328/11/topelement.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Once again wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Nice City shots, General Electric!


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely shots, checking your thread reminded me of my one time visit to Basle and Zurich and it was one of my best times in life.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Christos, yansa! I'm glad you like it and that it evokes good memories, capricorn2000! :cheers:


















*
----------------------------------------------------------------​*



Ville de Lausanne


----------



## Romashka01

Superb pics!! my favorite http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/129343931.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed superb, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you Romashka and Christos!!! kay:













*-----------------------------------------*​



Source: Fond ville de Lausanne


----------



## Leongname

nice updates GE, love those narrow lanes with graffiti on the walls.


----------



## General Electric

*Thank you very much dear gratteciel, yansa, leongname, Paul and christos*


200-250 Lousonna harbor









2012 Today , the lake has been filled and is located a few hundred meters away. A stretch of water remind old shore.


----------



## Romashka01

What a beautiful set of pictures! I love them!


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful updates.


----------



## Benonie

Wow, so beautiful!


----------



## Gratteciel

Stunning set! :applause:


----------



## yansa

A wonderful new set, General Electric! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Thanks you so much Romashka, ElGreco, Benonie, Gratteciel and Yansa!!


----------



## yansa

Exciting train picture!
And I love your nature photography, General Electric. kay:


----------



## Benonie

Love the duck. And the metro crossing the train. kay:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you for visits, likes and commenting!


----------



## El_Greco

The mountains look stunning, but I'm surprised to see so little snow cover on them.


----------



## General Electric

El_Greco said:


> The mountains look stunning, but I'm surprised to see so little snow cover on them.


Not really, this is a normal snowfall for the month of May. These peaks rising around to 2,000 meters


----------



## Romashka01

Wow!! very beautiful update!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lausanne :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Wow! The natural setting is just stunning!


----------



## General Electric

Thanks very much for the nice comments !


----------



## Gratteciel

Lausanne est magnifique sans aucun doute GE! Beautiful!


----------



## yansa

Great !!


----------



## General Electric

Merci beaucoup gratteciel pour ton message en français, très sympa!

Thank you yansa too!


----------



## General Electric




----------



## Eduarqui

Perfect observation of movement 



General Electric said:


> Lausanne, lake at fire! 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lausanne, lake at fire! 2010


----------



## stevekeiretsu

General Electric said:


> Thanks very much for the nice comments !
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/130559891.jpg
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/130559918.jpg


nice architecture, trains, and an amazing mountain backdrop: so many of my favourite things rolled into one city / photothread! excellent


----------



## yansa

Very nice update, General Electric! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice, great updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much for comments! 

Pictures taking with my phone...


----------



## yansa

Wild sky, nice flowers and butterflies - heaven on earth!  kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed beautiful and very nice! Welcome and thanks for the updates, General Electric :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you yansa and christos kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful pictures! love the sky


----------



## General Electric

Thank you Romashka!!


----------



## BenjaminBern

always liked lausanne
haven't been there in quite a long time, even though it's only about a 1 hour drive


----------



## General Electric

BenjaminBern said:


> always liked lausanne
> haven't been there in quite a long time, even though it's only about a 1 hour drive


Thank you for comment, Benjamin. I've make pictures of Bern old town here if you interest: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845514


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice; keep them coming kay: :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Your pictures make me wanna travel again. Great stuff! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Great, thank you very much for your feed back, liking and visits!


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing set #355 Great photography!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful set GE!


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful updates! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much, really glad that you like it!! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful city by the lake. I particularly like those old designed extended gabled roof houses.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Definitely the most beautiful swiss city!


----------



## General Electric

*Glacier 3000: Peak walk (Part. 1: the ascension)*

Thank you so much *gratteciel, yansa, paul, Leongname, Romashka, FabriFlorence*, for your commentary, I keep preciously in my heart ! kay:

I meet you for a escape in the Alpes, in the most higher point of Canton de Vaud (2971 m). That located around to 1h30 from Lausanne, accessible by train or car.




















Arriving to the intermediary station...


----------



## General Electric

*Glacier 3000: Peak Walk (Part.2 the summit)*


----------



## General Electric

*Glacier 3000 Peak walk (Part.3: summit view)*


----------



## Leongname

:applause: brilliant update GE! kay:


----------



## General Electric

*Glacier 3000: Peak walk (last part)*

Thank you Leongname, and all for the visits and likes!!


----------



## Gratteciel

:applause::applause::applause: Fantastic, great views!


----------



## Eduarqui

Wonderful mountains, and with snow even in summer... looks fabulous as a counterpoint to the sun and light clothes


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! fabulous nature pictures kay:


----------



## General Electric

*Malley (Renens-Lausanne)*

Thank you very much for the nice comments, dears!! Thank too for the visits and liking! :cheers:

Here is a site in the heart of agglomération, ancient industrial district, now partially disaffected/reassigned, and with many development projects. It is very diverse in its residential typology depending on whether one is Lake side or city side...


----------



## General Electric




----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Most of time I think about swiss cities as touristic places, although knowing industrial power of this country - these new photographs are interesting because brought this industrial side of a modern country, and with interesting examples of urban modern architecture too, I enjoyed very much (specially the apartment block in green and yellow in second shot, very cool- national colors in Brazil ).


----------



## General Electric

Thank you for your comment Eduarqui! I try to answer with my very approximative english...

Since 1990's, Swiss industry have loosing enormously employement places, in french part of the country principaly (many places was relocated in german part of the country). Since 2000's the french part have recovered employement in the third sector (mangement, big international corporate as the brazilian Vale by exemple), with massive tax reduction for attraction and some other fact as high level of studies). Many anciant industrial building have been reassigned or demolished. The transformation of those places is again in progress.

The country is not really touristic (mass tourism), principaly because it's expensive...


----------



## openlyJane

Some incredible glacier shots. My husband would absolutely love those.


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Thank you for your comment Eduarqui! I try to answer with my very approximative english...
> 
> Since 1990's, Swiss industry have loosing enormously employement places, in french part of the country principaly (many places was relocated in german part of the country). Since 2000's the french part have recovered employement in the third sector (mangement, big international corporate as the brazilian Vale by exemple), with massive tax reduction for attraction and some other fact as high level of studies). Many anciant industrial building have been reassigned or demolished. The transformation of those places is again in progress.
> 
> The country is not really touristic (mass tourism), principaly because it's expensive...


Thank you for explanation - could understand perfectly your english, much better than that english I use  -, and I'll quote this post on my thread, to illustrate what is happening with traditional industries in Rio de Janeiro City Limits.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you


----------



## General Electric

*Industrial district of Malley*


----------



## paul62

Interesting updates, GE.


----------



## General Electric

*The Creux-du-Van (NE)*


Noiraigue (NE)
















City of Neuchâtel, with Neuchâtel lake (right) and Bienne Lake (left)


----------



## General Electric

*Le Creux-du-Van*


----------



## General Electric

*The Creux-du-Van (NE)*


----------



## General Electric

*The Creux-du-Van (NE)*


















"Here was killed the bear, 1757"


----------



## Eduarqui

Rural surroundings of Lausanne are lovely, there is everything: mountains, woods, lakes... looks very cozy and adequate for a good resting (I would live there with joy in my heart).

That Olympic Stadium to be demolished will be replaced by a new stadium?


----------



## Leongname

magnificent view, indeed! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you for your comments, visits and liking 



Eduarqui said:


> That Olympic Stadium to be demolished will be replaced by a new stadium?


Yes it will be moved a little further out of town. It will free up space for a large residential area with a nice view of the lake and the city. The sale of this parcel will finance the new stadium.



Eduarqui said:


> Rural surroundings of Lausanne are lovely, there is everything: mountains, woods, lakes... looks very cozy and adequate for a good resting (I would live there with joy in my heart).





Leongname said:


> magnificent view, indeed! :applause:


Thank you very much guys! This area (Jura mountains) is called sometimes the "little siberia". The climate is cold, in winter. The temperature can drop below -20 degrees in some valleys . With a record to the Brévine : -41.8 ° C ( 1987). That is the coldest inhabited place in Switzerland!


----------



## General Electric

*The Creux du Van (NE)*

Last pictures of this trip:


_La ferme à Robert_










_L'Areuse_ river. With glacial action, it's this river that helped to form the landscape


Noiraigue


----------



## openlyJane

The conjunction of sun and snow is always a compelling sight.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

I would love to renew that car on last picture, making it come back to its original splendour


----------



## Romashka01

These pictures are a real treat for the eye! What a lovely place! thank you for sharing


----------



## General Electric

Romashka01 said:


> These pictures are a real treat for the eye! What a lovely place! thank you for sharing


Thank you so much for your feedback kay: I'm really proud you like!



Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> I would love to renew that car on last picture, making it come back to its original splendour


Yes, exactly 



openlyJane said:


> The conjunction of sun and snow is always a compelling sight.


According with you, but there is no snow!?! :hmm:


----------



## General Electric

*La Cité*

A series of night shots, overlooking the medieval city and the moon


----------



## Leongname

such beautiful night shots of cathedral kay:

a rusted mercedes-benz looks gorgeous anyway...


----------



## yansa

Superb pics full of beauty, dear General Electric! kay: kay:
That Creux-du-Van is wonderful...


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *Leongname* and *Yansa* kay: 



Lausanne-Malley (_Prilly-Malley_), train station. A fourth railway with a bridge will be soon built here.


East side Lausanne as view from the lake.


Inside _La Suisse_, the amiral boat of General Company Navigation.


Chillon Castle.


Chillon Castle.


Cockpit








Chillon general view


_The Prisoners of Chillon_


----------



## General Electric

*Ballade on the Léman (2/2)*


The upper deck of the boat


Around Montreux


Vevey, Market Place and the DelCastillo (Theater).


Vevey, Market Place and _La grenette_ (Covered market).


The Paudèze Valley, with twin bridges for railway, near Lausanne


A seagull flying under rain...


...the Olympic Museum in back ground


Back in Lausanne Ouchy


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Chillon castle is amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## yansa

Superb railway pic! kay:
Wonderful pics of Chillon Castle - love #476/8


----------



## Eduarqui

To live close to water has many advantages - stunning photographs included


----------



## General Electric

*Saint-Sulpice: National celebration of 1st August*

*Thank you very much Skopje/Скопје, christos-greece, yansa and Eduarqui for your very appreciated comments* kay: *And all for your visits and like* 


The official firework of Lausanne. 










Traditional fire


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Congratulations for your national day, and for your professional talent to do photographs at night


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne by night*



Eduarqui said:


> Congratulations for your national day, and for your professional talent to do photographs at night


Thank you very much dear Eduarqui! :colgate:


Cathedral (East face) and, in the foreground, a independent and alternative cultural center with the moon 


Cathedral (East face) and, in the foreground, a independent and alternative cultural center with the moon 


Notre Dame de Lausanne


Les Escalier du Marché (Market's stairs). Medieval stairs (since XIII century) connecting the cathedral instead of City Hall.


Views from esplanade of the Cathedral


Bel-air tower with the moon at horizon


View over Saint-François and La Cité


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW! What a beautiful country! Lausanne is so beautiful. I loved every single picture, GE. 
Chapeau!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much gratteciel! 






Vufflens Castle


----------



## Eduarqui

This skyline is what I dream for my town: less out-of-scale constructions, and more buildings talking with the land where they are


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Vufflens Castle is very nice! And I love the photo with the train between the lake and the fields! kay:


----------



## yansa

Beautyful night-shots, GE! :applause:
And I love Vufflens Castle - nicely situated between vineyard and wood!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much, I m glad you like it! 



Eduarqui said:


> This skyline is what I dream for my town: less out-of-scale constructions, and more buildings talking with the land where they are


I dream about a skyline with more skyscraper!  

Ok not only, but someone... Lausanne need more density for rentabilize heavy new public transport (tramway, metro, ...). The tower are a good solution for densify and keep public space on the ground, I think. Above all, I dream of a city without cars.


----------



## shik2005

Great updates!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful kay:
p.s. this funny shot caught my eye!


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful and nature is just a stone's throw away.....love the sunflower fields.


----------



## General Electric

Thanks you everyone! Nice to read you 


Lausanne-Ouchy as seen from La Côte


Another beach in Lausanne (Bellerive), at sunset








Romanesque church of 12 th century, Préverenges


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> I dream about a skyline with more skyscraper!
> 
> Ok not only, but someone... Lausanne need more density for rentabilize heavy new public transport (tramway, metro, ...). The tower are a good solution for densify and keep public space on the ground, I think. Above all, I dream of a city without cars.



This is a matter for a long conference about different urban models, but I guess that it's possible to create urban densities where to "rentabilize heavy new public transport (tramway, metro, ...)", and without these mega towers we see in many cities: London had its first metro line in XIXth Century, with relatively low buildings.

As you pointed, the key word is "density", and sometimes the skyscraper isn't the unique answer to reach that condition. 

For me, Lausanne has the perfect skyline


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The Perfect Skyline, Part 1:



General Electric said:


>


The Perfect Skyline, Part 2:



General Electric said:


>


The Perfect Skyline, Part 3:



General Electric said:


>


----------



## shik2005

Lovely update! :applause:


----------



## falp6

Very very beautiful city!!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much!



Eduarqui said:


> This is a matter for a long conference about different urban models, but I guess that it's possible to create urban densities where to "rentabilize heavy new public transport (tramway, metro, ...)", and without these mega towers we see in many cities: London had its first metro line in XIXth Century, with relatively low buildings.
> 
> As you pointed, the key word is "density", and sometimes the skyscraper isn't the unique answer to reach that condition.
> 
> For me, Lausanne has the perfect skyline


Don't worry, Lausanne don't plane huge tower!! Just between 60 and 120 m.... That is a simple highrise in Rio, London, ... :lol: 

Actually, the most higher tower is the cathedral (78m)l, built 800 years ago! That would be not significally change the skyline, I think.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful, General Electric! kay:
Particularly love the last two pics! A dream...


----------



## General Electric

*Saint-Sulpice - Parc du Débarcadère by night (1/3)*

Thank you very much for your visits, like and comments dears!


----------



## General Electric

*Saint-Sulpice: Parc du Débarcadère by night (2/3)*


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Stunning pictures! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

*Saint-Sulpice: Parc du Débarcadère by night (3/3)*

Thank you very much for your visits, liking and comments kay:


----------



## paul62

Beautiful shot this one.


----------



## Eduarqui

The rainbow of reflected lights on the water gave a splendid image


----------



## Leongname

stunning night shots kay:


----------



## General Electric

Thanks!


----------



## General Electric

EPFL Campus


EPFL Campus


Malley-Galicien


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Wow, very interesting snake look alike building on the first two photos!


----------



## Eduarqui

Skopje/Скопје;135060544 said:


> ^^
> 
> Wow, very interesting snake look alike building on the first two photos!


Yes, it catched our attention: what is this building? Airport, Convention Center?


----------



## General Electric

Thank you for the kind words and interest. 



Skopje/Скопје;135060544 said:


> ^^
> 
> Wow, very interesting snake look alike building on the first two photos!


On the picture it looks like a snake indeed, but rather a slice of Ementhal (cheese hole) into reality. It is the work of Japanese architect Sanaa. 



Eduarqui said:


> Yes, it catched our attention: what is this building? Airport, Convention Center?


This is a learning center, a kind of improved library of the Federal Polytechnic school of Lausanne. It's open to all, free entrance.


----------



## General Electric

Lausanne, Bern's road


Malley-lumières


Malley-lumières


Place de l'Ours (2015)


Place de l'Ours (2016)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Very exciting contrast on last photographs: looks like an open air stage


----------



## General Electric

*Inside Beau-Rivage Palace Lausanne*


----------



## yansa

Breathtaking night shots, dear GE!
Love #506 as a whole, and #502/7! kay: kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, GE!


----------



## Leongname

an amazing view!


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks for your kind message about Nova Friburgo kay:

That Quartier du Flon is very different from my usual idea about a "swiss town": it looks like the stage for a sci-fi film, and I love sci-fi films, like *Barbarella* (1968).

Views from Montreux are stunning, and I wish that battlte for the bay could have two winners


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you, I appreciated very much your commentary kay:



Eduarqui said:


> Thanks for your kind message about Nova Friburgo kay:
> 
> That Quartier du Flon is very different from my usual idea about a "swiss town": it looks like the stage for a sci-fi film, and I love sci-fi films, like *Barbarella* (1968).
> 
> Views from Montreux are stunning, and I wish that battlte for the bay could have two winners


You welcome, thank to you to share your impressions about my city, that is interesting! kay:

I think the ducks fight for impress the femal.. in any case the lake is enough big for the both


----------



## General Electric

*Dent de Jaman (Jaman's booth), Montreux (2/4)*


Lausanne as seen from the mountain, around 50 km... 




The hard way










Panoramic view from the ridge, between Dent de Jaman (right) and Rochers-de-Naye (left, not on pictures)


----------



## yansa

Wonderful animal pics in #553, GE! kay:

And I love this pic of La Dent de Jaman with the beautiful cirrus clouds:



General Electric said:


>


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful nature, stunning views! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed beautiful, very nice updates


----------



## Romashka01

Very beautiful set#565 :applause:


----------



## General Electric

*Dent de Jaman (Jaman's booth), Montreux (3/4)*

Thank you very much Yansa, Benonie, Christos and Romashka! kay:


The climb to the summit of the Dent de Jaman




View from the top




Notre side




View of Rochers-de-Naye and train undulating and passes through the mountain to reach the top on the other side.




Panoramic view (sooth side)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The railway on the slopes of mountains is a children's dream


----------



## yansa

Beautiful set, GE! 
This pic gives me a wonderful feeling of endless space and freedom! kay:



General Electric said:


> View from the top


----------



## General Electric

*Dent de Jaman (Jaman's booth), Montreux (4/4)*

Thank you vey much Eduarqui and yansa. I'm really happy that you like it! 


















Alpin farm with _tavillon_, the traditional tile wood


Alpin farm with _tavillon_, the traditional tile wood


----------



## yansa

Wonderful mountain impressions! kay:
Love the tavillon roof!

Sensational butterfly caterpillars!  
Wonder what butterflies they will become...


----------



## openlyJane

So up-lifting.....! Wonderful!


----------



## Gratteciel

Those landscapes are simply breathtaking! Wonderful pics, GE!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely places! Thank you for showing us this beauty. 
One of the best threads on Urban Showcase :yes:


----------



## shik2005

Great landscapes. And fabulous caterpillars, right from the Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Benonie

So beautiful!


----------



## General Electric

Yansa, Jane, Gratteciel, Romashka, Shik, Benonie: thank you very much for your nice commentary, be sure it is really appreciated!!! I hope make this winter some shots from here with snow


----------



## General Electric

*Praz Séchaud (north Lausanne)*


A wonder visit me at work


----------



## Benonie

Wow! That pictures of the dragonfly are amazing! :applause:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful update, dear GE! 

This one is breathtaking! Such a fragile beauty... And yet full of energy and precision! kay:



General Electric said:


> A wonder visit me at work


You are a lucky man with such visitors!


----------



## DaveF12

wow! fantastic shots....the dragonfly.


----------



## Eduarqui

Loved the dragonfly and that "not smiling face seeing the road"


----------



## General Electric

The future site of Olympic Village for Youth Olympic Game 2020 (project pictures)


The future site of Olympic Village for Youth Olympic Game 2020


The site is near the University Campus, and would be affected for student housing after the game in 2020.


The site is near the University Campus, and would be affected for student housing after the game in 2020.


A small river (La Sorge) runs through the campus


----------



## stevekeiretsu

the shots of the city are nice but it's those photos from the mountain top on the previous couple of pages which really make me yearn to be there! simply stunning!


----------



## General Electric

*Dorigny (Lausanne's University campus site)*

Thank you very much stevekeiretsu fir your kind comments and all for your visits and likes! 
















This is the library of the University, front to the lake and sport infrastructure


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Great pictures of natural life and "how to read a good book while visiting the country" - you know how to catch my attention  -, and I enjoyed very much your previous post, with those images of works for 2020 Youth Olympic Games: thanks for including that link to the Project, I made a first research on it (seems a huge building, but fortunately it isn't tall and will fit well with landscape).


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures, GE! 
I liked a lot, mainly, the dragonfly and the amazing tree.


----------



## General Electric

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Great pictures of natural life and "how to read a good book while visiting the country" - you know how to catch my attention  -, and I enjoyed very much your previous post, with those images of works for 2020 Youth Olympic Games: thanks for including that link to the Project, I made a first research on it (seems a huge building, but fortunately it isn't tall and will fit well with landscape).


Thank you very much Eduarqui! Yes this project building is amazing  it is a good compromise between architectural originality and integration into the environment.

I think you already show this, but to deal with any eventuality, I post here the official link for the Olympic Youth Game 2020 in Lausanne. And here the second big infrastructure project in the city for this game, the new Ice stadium (I live just beside :banana.


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne Polytechnic federal school (EPFL, in french)*



gratteciel said:


> Wonderful pictures, GE!
> I liked a lot, mainly, the dragonfly and the amazing tree.


Thank you very much gratteciel, I'm happy you like my pictures kay:


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne Polytechnic federal school (EPFL, in french) Part.2*


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne Polytechnic federal school (EPFL, in french) Part.3*


----------



## Gratteciel

Once again, beautiful update!


----------



## yansa

The flies on the castor placard - great! :lol:

Your set 588 is beautiful, General Electric - so many wonderful nature impressions
(and pics of admiral butterflies)! kay:

But also like your good pics of architecture!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Lausanne :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Great shots, but #581:applause: Good stuff GE.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much gratteciel, yansa, christos and paul. Your comments are really kind, that's a big pleasure to read you!!!


La Sallaz district. At left, the Flon river valley


La Sallaz district. At left, the Flon river valley


Metro line 2 at La Sallaz.


La Sallaz. The entrance of an old and anciant cimetery, now reconverted in a public park. Some tombs are again visible, and one memorial for the victims of a flood of the Flon river in... 1831!












There are also many memorials to military officiers of the 19th century, a time when the country was better known for his nerve for the war than the peace...


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

WOW, this EPFL is above all descriptions, I'm speechless 

And I loved the cemetery converted to a park, really inspiring for me.

Thank you for those links with 2020 Youth Games, my research will improve :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Breathtaking shots, dear GE, especially the blue train and the pics
with the dragon-fly on the grave! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Eduarqui, Yansa and Christos!

Continue with this ancient cemetery converted into a park in La Sallaz district:


The memorial for the rescuers, victims of a exceptional flood of the Flon river in 1831


Brothers in arms












View over a popular district in the bottom of the Flon valley, at the entrance of the city center: it's called "le Vallon" (the small valley)


----------



## paul62

It is great to see a city as it is for its local people. Good stuff this.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you Paul for the comment, and all for your visits/likes 


Le Vallon




One anciant confiserie factory, Le Vallon


----------



## Romashka01

Really interesting place and superb pictures! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely buildings! Beautiful new sets, GE!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Romashka and gratteciel kay:


----------



## General Electric

Metro Flon


Chemin de la Colline, Lausanne-Montelly


Montelly


----------



## christos-greece

Looking good, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Some shots with beautiful light in #608, General Electric! kay:
And I like those roof gardeners in #605/2!


----------



## Leongname

lovely update GE!


----------



## Eduarqui

I enjoyed very much your different angles of Lausanne, and am curious about this photo: looks like a Marcel Duchamp message, but could be a signal for roller skaters (I'm in doubt and curious).



General Electric said:


>


----------



## Benonie

Great insider view of Lausanne. I love the old skyscraper and the bar under the arcade. And it's kinda weird to see some shabby area's in a rich and clean city.


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW sets 608 and 609 are amazing! The light in your photos is just beautiful, GE!


----------



## General Electric

christos-greece said:


> Looking good, very nice updates as always :cheers:


Thank you very much christos 



yansa said:


> Some shots with beautiful light in #608, General Electric! kay:
> And I like those roof gardeners in #605/2!


Thank you very much yansa  



Leongname said:


> lovely update GE!


Thank you very much Leongname 


Eduarqui said:


> I enjoyed very much your different angles of Lausanne, and am curious about this photo: looks like a Marcel Duchamp message, but could be a signal for roller skaters (I'm in doubt and curious).


Thank you very much Eduarqui. I don't know if this is one of Duchamp, but probably this is a piece of art! Because it's impossible to prohibe roller inline in a city like Lausanne and his huge slopes!!! 


Benonie said:


> Great insider view of Lausanne. I love the old skyscraper and the bar under the arcade. And it's kinda weird to see some shabby area's in a rich and clean city.


Thank you very much Benonie! Yes of course we have poor area... this one is well situated, near the city center, so it is gentrifying progressivly. 


gratteciel said:


> WOW sets 608 and 609 are amazing! The light in your photos is just beautiful, GE!


Thank you very much gratteciel kay:


----------



## shik2005

:applause:!


----------



## openlyJane

I’m especially liking your detailed close-ups of nature. You have a talent for them.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo collection of varied subject matters.


----------



## falp6

Beautiful the architecture of this place. Very nice pics GE!


----------



## yansa

Love your pics of the Cathédrale, GE! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lausanne, GE :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Quite a lovely city! my favorite kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pictures, dear GE!
The cathedral of Lausanne is wonderful and in your photo it looks spectacular.
The pink flower with the bee is simply fascinating.


----------



## Leongname

nice! this cathedral looks great! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Lausanne Cathedral always looks impressive. Great shots!


----------



## shik2005

Impressive Cathedral, especially on the last shot.


----------



## Eduarqui

Variety of ages and emotional responses on this urban angle - from imposing gothic to almost violent modern concrete, with green spots dancing around the town - is very very interesting:



General Electric said:


> Promenade de la Solitude by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Keep them coming, GE kay:


----------



## General Electric

christos-greece said:


> Keep them coming, GE kay:





Eduarqui said:


> Variety of ages and emotional responses on this urban angle - from imposing gothic to almost violent modern concrete, with green spots dancing around the town - is very very interesting:





shik2005 said:


> Impressive Cathedral, especially on the last shot.





Benonie said:


> Lausanne Cathedral always looks impressive. Great shots!





Leongname said:


> nice! this cathedral looks great! kay:





Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful pictures, dear GE!
> The cathedral of Lausanne is wonderful and in your photo it looks spectacular.
> The pink flower with the bee is simply fascinating.





Romashka01 said:


> Quite a lovely city! my favorite kay:





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Lausanne, GE :cheers:





yansa said:


> Love your pics of the Cathédrale, GE! kay:


Thank you so much, dear friends :cheers:

Passage Saint Martin - Caroline by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Saint Martin 16-18 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Louis Curtat by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Caroline by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Caroline by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place de l'Europe by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tivoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tivoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tranchée du languedoc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tivoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos about Lausanne :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear GE. The city looks great!


----------



## yansa

Great urban impressions, GE, pic 6 is my favourite! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you yansa, Gratteciel and Christos kay:

Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Malley Gare by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Patinoire provisoire Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont de Chailly by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chailly by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chailly by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition patinoire de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Galicien by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition patinoire de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition patinoire de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Flumeaux by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Some picture around "my" district:

Démolition patinoire de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition patinoire de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ford Mustang 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Calandre Ford Mustang 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route de Lausanne, Renens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition de la patinoire de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route de Renens/Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition de la patinoire de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

And here is some pictures from "Luna Park" and his big wheel, a fairground near the lake in Lausanne

Luna park by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rhodanie depuis Luna Park by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouchy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Royal Savoy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Grande roue by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Luna Park by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aula des Cèdres by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Rhodanie by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piscine Bellerive plage by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Love that one of Luna Park with the mountains in the background, GE!


----------



## openlyJane

It’s the setting.....


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Great pictures, showing a varied landscape - and, after reading "my" district, I could imagine other words: "and my Mustang"  (you have a good taste about cars).


----------



## Benonie

Some original angles in your latest series! Great set!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Benonie kay:

Forêt du Jorat, près de l'A9 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autoroute A9 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

The last farming estate in Lausanne
Ferme de Rovéréaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Les Ateliers du Flon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Siège CSS Assurance, Biopôle by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne Vennes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne Vennes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne Vennes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de la Sallaz 76 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Rotonde by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Rotonde by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Escalier Pont Chauderon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Bourdon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue sur Bel-air by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Répétition by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Atelier Keon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sébeillon / Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update!
One of many favorites, the photo with the flower and the bee. Great!


----------



## yansa

Great updates, dear GE! kay:
Loved the details of the Cathedrale, your pics of Avenue d'Echallens,
and the beautiful pic with the bumblebee!


----------



## marlonbasman

cool photo update....lovely place.


----------



## General Electric

*Around Lausanne...*

Thank you very much!!! kay: :banana:

Le Bouveret, extreme west point of Léman:
Le Bouveret by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

The _Chillon_ castle and the Water wheel steamboat _La Suisse_
La Suisse by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

The highway over the castle:
Château et Viaduc de Chillon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Nyon, Paleofestival:

Paléo Festival by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Paléo Festival by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Paléo Festival by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Paléo Festival by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Concert de Manu Chao (video 57sec) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Chailly by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Couché de Soleil by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme des Boveresses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne Biopôle by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montétan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montétan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets of photos!
Many great pictures; Among my favourites, 867/1.


----------



## General Electric

*Cully (east side of Lausanne agglomeration)*

Thank you Gratteciel kay: and everyone for your visits and the "likes" 



Léman by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sauvetage de Cully by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Léman et le Montreux by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Grappes de raisin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Alfa Roméo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! amazing photos! :applause:


----------



## yansa

Many favourites, dear GE, especially 867/1 flowers and lake, 868/1, 2 wonderful light situations! * the grapes * the oldtimer! kay:


----------



## Leongname

:cheers: those bunches of grapes look very delicious


----------



## Benonie

Lovely set again, GE! Too many favorites, but I loved the lake, the castle with highway and the vintage tram in the street, or is it a narrow gauge train?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lausanne :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you so much Romashka, yansa, Leongname, Benonie, and christos! I'm really glad you like kay:



Benonie said:


> Lovely set again, GE! Too many favorites, but I loved the lake, the castle with highway and the vintage tram in the street, or is it a narrow gauge train?


It is a metric railway line, very old (1872). With urbanization, it became a kind of tram inside the agglo (with stations every 500 meters - 1 km), on the urban part of the line. At this moment they are drilling a tunnel under the avenue (Avenue d'Echallens), to get the train there. 

The line is called officially LEB (for Lausanne-Echallens-Bercher, the name of major localities concerned). It connects the heart of the Vaud countryside to its capital. But the locals call it _La Brouette_ (the wheelbarrow), originally because the first trains frequently left the track in slaloming. I even heard that the customers had to push the train in some places... Now, we call it _La Brouette_ because it's always late, or canceled without notice. The use by customer of the line has exploded in recent years, but infrastructure is still under-dimensioned or incongruous: single-track section, an accident-prone urban configuration requiring a speed of 10 km / h... 

Parc de Valency by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de Valency by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Station de mÃ©tro BessiÃ¨res by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Centrale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue du Port-Franc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tesla Ã* Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Les Jumeaux by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Flon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Flon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Flon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## shik2005

:applause:

Among my favorites are https://flic.kr/p/XfwV3G & https://flic.kr/p/XroA43


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update! the flowers, this sculpture and the fountain on the first image kay:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Shik and Leongname, you're really kind kay: and thank you for the visits on this thread, and likes kay:

Porte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Administration municipale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sébeillon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sébeillon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sébeillon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sébeillon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Le Galicien by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful updates, dear GE, many nice reflections and great light situations! kay:
We can feel the joy you had taking these pics, especially in #876! 
The flower with the spider web is one of my favourites.


----------



## openlyJane

Wonderful views from the Hermitage Park. The ideal sort of location for me. One that combines urban views, but framed by nature.


----------



## Benonie

I wish I had such an apartment with views over the city, lake and mountains. I guess I would sit on the terrace for hours, just watching the beautiful world... :cheers2:


----------



## General Electric

Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful pictures, dear GE!
> A very successful combination of beautiful constructions (old and new), wonderful green areas and modernity.





yansa said:


> Wonderful updates, dear GE! kay:
> 
> Some favourites are the last two pics in #913, and the little church on the
> hill in #914/1!





christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice photos, GE :cheers:





charliewong90 said:


> beautiful city in a great location - what a green city.





openlyJane said:


> Wonderful views from the Hermitage Park. The ideal sort of location for me. One that combines urban views, but framed by nature.





Benonie said:


> I wish I had such an apartment with views over the city, lake and mountains. I guess I would sit on the terrace for hours, just watching the beautiful world... :cheers2:


Thank you very much for your nice comments, you are really kind.

Thank you too for the visits and likes kay:

Georgette by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Promenade Derrière-le-Bourg by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Promenade Derrière-le-Bourg by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Promenade Derrière-le-Bourg by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue du Midi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Hôtel des Postes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Les Terreaux by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Terreaux by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Chauderon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Warm autumn light! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice architecture and beautiful gardens!


----------



## yansa

Great buildings and gardens, GE, and you caught some wonderful light situations! kay:

This is my favourite pic:



General Electric said:


> Promenade Derrière-le-Bourg by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much kay:

Bois-de-Vaux by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Art de rue by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

The International Olympic Committee headquarter in progress, at Lausanne-Vidy:
Siège du CIO by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Siège du CIO by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Not far from the Olympic headquarter, the lake...

Vidy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vidy plage by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


Near the university campus:
Parc Bourget by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Dorigny by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

UNIL sud, Dorigny by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Geopolis by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Chavannes-près-Renens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pressoir by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autoroute 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier du Simplon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Longemalle 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lune à l'horizon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route Suisse à Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Papillon vulcain by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Temple du quartier St-Paul by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de Valency by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Poulain de Valency by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rovéréaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Coupole by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de l'Avant-Poste by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mon-Repos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Villamont by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful autumn sun! 

Great and impressive one:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I agree with Benonie, what a view :bow:


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ So do I!
Wonderful pics! :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Fantastic! :applause: one of my favorite threads :yes: :happy:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates, dear GE! kay: Great pic of a building site!

This one is my favourite:



General Electric said:


> Papillon vulcain by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

I love those nice old architecture, beautiful city close to nature.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much, I'm really happy you like!!!

Some pictures in the temporary ice rink of the Lausanne Hockey Club, during the construction of the new just behind:
Malley 2.0 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ramasseur de puck by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Patinoire de Malley 2.0 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Malley 2.0 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Malley, chantier de la nouvelle patinoire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Avenue de Béthusy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fausse ruine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue du Léman 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de Mon-Repos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Mon-Repos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Mon-Repos 14 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Mon-Repos 3 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue de Langallerie by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont Bessières et Cathédrale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Coulée verte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de l'Université 15 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue du Maupas by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue du Maupas 38 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue du Maupas 17 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue du Maupas 31 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue du Maupas 55 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Gymnase de Beaulieu by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Cour d'école by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collège de Beaulieu by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wow, #938 and 929 - nearly every pic a favourite! Gorgeous! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Yansa kay:

Avenue de France by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de France by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Saint-Paul by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens 48. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue sur Montoie by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Saint Paul by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens 42 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens 42 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## shik2005

:applause: Many favourites!


----------



## yansa

Superb update with not a single weak picture, GE! kay:

I love the Saint Paul Church on the hill!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:
About photo #4: photoshop or camera tricks?


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, dear GE!
A feast for the eyes.


----------



## Eduarqui

A great combination of architecture and topography can create very adequate places for living, as Lausanne looks to be in your photographs :cheers:

I enjoyed too those special effects on your images form previous pages, thanks for sharing this talent with us.


----------



## Benonie

Some stylish architecture! And lovely pictures, of course.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *Shik*, *yansa*, *christos*, *Gratteciel*, *Eduarqui* and *Benonie*.

Avenue d'Echallens 54 et 48 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens 76 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Brouette by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens 82 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens, Montétan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montétan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Arbre aux feuilles d'or. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Valency by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Stalactite by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Avenue de la Confrérie by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Prélaz-les-Roses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Prélaz-les-Roses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1200394 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Morges by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Prélaz-les-Roses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1200403 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Gottettaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Gottettaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Grancy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Dapples by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Floréal by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Voltaire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Voltaire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Voltaire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Voltaire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Métro M2 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Gorgeous sets. Nice use of colour, luv the fine architecture too. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much skymantle kay:



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:
> About photo #4: photoshop or camera tricks?


This is a camera tricks: "partial desaturation"


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:



General Electric said:


> This is a camera tricks: "partial desaturation"


Thanks for the info kay:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you Christos, and you welcome 

Quartier Sous-Gare by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Délices by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Croix d'Ouchy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pollinisation by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Croix d'Ouchy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Croix d'Ouchy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de Beau-Rivage by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Désaturation partielle by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rosenek, Philip Morris International by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de Roseneck by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Promenade de la Ficelle by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Coulée Verte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Cour by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Eglise de la Croix d'Ouchy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fleurs by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Ouchy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Violet by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Royal Savoy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Le pointu by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aula des Cèdres by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Fiat Bertone by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Campagne des Cèdres by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aula des Cèdres by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Campagne des Cèdres by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc De Milan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc De Milan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Cour by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Cour by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Cour by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Cour by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful!


----------



## yansa

Beautiful updates, dear GE! :applause:

The camera trick you use creates very elegant pics:



General Electric said:


> Gottettaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Very creative autumnal shots, GE!


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates from Lausanne, GE :cheers:

BTW if you want, you may post your photos (partial desaturation ones) into this thread (one photo per post only, black & white photos thread):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1756166


----------



## General Electric

christos-greece said:


> BTW if you want, you may post your photos (partial desaturation ones) into this thread (one photo per post only, black & white photos thread):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1756166


Thank you for the info christos kay:


----------



## christos-greece

General Electric said:


> Thank you for the info christos kay:


Welcome; btw i saw your posts yesterday  kay:


----------



## Benonie

What a gorgeous set! :applause: Fantastic updates GE!

This is my favorite:










And what a beautiful metro trains.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you 

Lierre flamboyant en automne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin du Couchant by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de la jeunesse by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de la jeunesse by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de la jeunesse by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de la jeunesse by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de la jeunesse by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de la jeunesse by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

EPCL by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

In the western neighborhood

Ecublens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1200613 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouest-lausannois by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ecublens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouest-Lausannois by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ouest-lausannois by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

As usual, very good pictures, GE!


----------



## yansa

Very appealing updates, dear GE! kay:

The high, slim trees seem to be poplars? I didn't know that they can get
such a deep yellow colour! Wonderful!



General Electric said:


> Ouest-lausannois by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Loved a lot the way you play with colors to show beautiful trees and flowers on your urban landscape, and this register of time and weather acting over our architectures is appealing for me, thanks for sharing  : 



General Electric said:


> Stalactite by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Thank you Gratteciel, yansa and Eduarqui ^^



yansa said:


> The high, slim trees seem to be poplars? I didn't know that they can get
> such a deep yellow colour! Wonderful!


Yes probably poplars!


Some pictures of a walk by the lake, in the western agglomeration (Morges and Préverenges):

Préverenges by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de Vertou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de Vertou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de Vertou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de Vertou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de Vertou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de Vertou by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quai Igor Stravinski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quai Igor Stravinski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Galère "La Liberté" by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Fleurs Quai Igor Stravinski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fleurs Quai Igor Stravinski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Friche Fonderie Neeser by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fleurs Quai Igor Stravinski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quai Igor Stravinski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quai Igor Stravinski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quai Igor Stravinski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quai du Mont-Blanc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quai du Mont-Blanc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Entrée du port de Morges. Digues. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Château militaire de Morges by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Arbre creux by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Morges by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc des Sports by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Morges by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de l'Indépendance by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de l'Indépendance by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de l'Indépendance by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de l'Indépendance by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de l'Indépendance by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Louis-Soutter by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Château militaire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Phantastic, atmospheric photography, dear GE! :applause:

Two of many favourites:



General Electric said:


> Galère "La Liberté" by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr





General Electric said:


> Fleurs Quai Igor Stravinski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Magnificent fall photos, GE! And that's a great shot of that grotesque "arbre creux"!


----------



## skylark

nice photos and lovely colors of autumn,


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful new sets, dear GE!
Autumn is impressively beautiful in Lausanne and you capture it in a wonderful way in your photos.


----------



## capricorn2000

great cityscape shots in fall....love those beautiful flowers.


----------



## Benonie

Some great autumn shots here! kay:

Looks like an image from a teenage adventure book:


----------



## Eduarqui

To live with this look in front of your window is a privilege


----------



## christos-greece

BTW, autumn photos (couple posts above) are very nice; i would like to see more autumn photos and if it possible in partial desaturation  :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

yansa said:


> Phantastic, atmospheric photography, dear GE! :applause:
> 
> Two of many favourites:


Thank you very much Yansa kay:



Why-Why said:


> Magnificent fall photos, GE! And that's a great shot of that grotesque "arbre creux"!


Thank you very much Why-Why, I found this niche is amazing kay:



skylark said:


> nice photos and lovely colors of autumn,


Thank you very much skylark kay:



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates, GE :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> BTW, autumn photos (couple posts above) are very nice; i would like to see more autumn photos and if it possible in partial desaturation  :cheers:


Thank you very much christos kay: I'm glad you like it! I'have some autumnal pictures again, but not with partial desaturation for the moment. :cheers: 



Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful new sets, dear GE!
> Autumn is impressively beautiful in Lausanne and you capture it in a wonderful way in your photos.


Thank you very much Gratteciel kay: We are lucky to have a lot of trees, integrated in the urban space. 



capricorn2000 said:


> great cityscape shots in fall....love those beautiful flowers.


Thank you very much capricorn kay:



Benonie said:


> Some great autumn shots here! kay:
> 
> Looks like an image from a teenage adventure book:


Thank you very much Benonie kay: I see what you mean 



Eduarqui said:


> To live with this look in front of your window is a privilege


Thank you very much Eduarqui. With the hills and lake, the topography offers many views on the region. This is the result of the hectic meeting between Europe and Africa and several glaciations!



Couleurs d'automne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Graffiti by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Graffiti by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Boveresses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Boveresses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mayoresses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue sur les Alpes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Patinoire de Malley 2.0 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Patinoire de Malley 2.0 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Patinoire de Malley 2.0 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Couché de soleil by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lune à 32% by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Station service et garage by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Station service by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue Victor-Ruffy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Vue sur les Alpes! La Lune! :applause:

Nice pics of urban gardening, GE! And I love this old wooden buiding:



General Electric said:


> Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## paul62

Good shots, GE, and a bit of Ice Hockey too.


----------



## Eduarqui

Wkat a fabulous part of the World:



General Electric said:


> Ferme urbaine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


To see this green from those apartments in background is very rare, almost a miracle, in this time of expensive urban land and competition for increasing densities.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *Yansa*, *Paul*, *Eduarqui* :cheers:



Eduarqui said:


> Wkat a fabulous part of the World:
> 
> To see this green from those apartments in background is very rare, almost a miracle, in this time of expensive urban land and competition for increasing densities.


We can also see the expansion of concrete on agriculture. A very current debate in Switzerland...

This farm is located just 1 km from the cathedral and the city center (google maps), and every year there are agricultural lands that disappear in the countryside to make room for housing.

Personally, I think we have to preserve this space but densify the area already built (add a few floors to the buildings, build more in contiguous order.)


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets again, dear GE!
La lune... quelle belle photo!


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! :applause: Gorgeous photos kay:
this is one of many favorites!


----------



## Benonie

Great moon and mountain! And gardening! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates!


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful color of fall, liking those graffiti.


----------



## DWest

lovely pics, and very colorful indeed.


----------



## falp6

Cities with the autumn colours look very good, and Lausanne is not the exception


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Thank you very much *Yansa*, *Paul*, *Eduarqui* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> We can also see the expansion of concrete on agriculture. A very current debate in Switzerland...
> 
> This farm is located just 1 km from the cathedral and the city center (google maps), and every year there are agricultural lands that disappear in the countryside to make room for housing.
> 
> Personally, I think we have to preserve this space but densify the area already built (add a few floors to the buildings, build more in contiguous order.)


I couldn't say better, my friend


----------



## General Electric

*Avenue de Chailly (Lausanne) and Boulevard de la Forêt (Pully) Part. 1*

Thank you very much everyone, I'm glad you like it kay:

Next pics show a street in eastern side of the agglomeration (map), between urban and rural impressions and two cities: Lausanne and Pully. This artery is destined to urbanize more and more, as evidenced by some photos. But some places are still very bucolic.


Avenue de Chailly by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Chailly by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


Avenue de Chailly 40, Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Chailly 57, Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne Chailly by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Chailly 64, Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin du Grand-Praz 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Chailly 64, Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Frontière Lausanne-Pully by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

*Avenue de Chailly (Lausanne) and Boulevard de la Forêt (Pully) Part. 2*

Portail Villa Eupalinos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Jardins Villa Eupalinos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pully, Bruyère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pully, Bruyère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de Fontanettaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de Fontanettaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin du Grillon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Boulevard de la Forêt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Boulevard de la Forêt by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

The following picture is just for show the private propriety is really important for some persons in Switzerland:
Propriété privée by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Nice set, GE! I particularly like the little stone house with the pointed gables, and La Boîte à Livres is a great way to repurpose an old phone box.


----------



## Gratteciel

What a lovely update, GE!
Many great shots.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Why-Why, Gratteciel and Christos kay:

Elephant rouge de BIBI by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Elephant et lion rouge by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Bel-air by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Terrasse Jean Monnet by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Passage souterrain Chauderon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Escaliers de Chauderon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chauderon, passage souterrain by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Tivoli 46 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Carrefour Tivoli-Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

"Il y a de l'eau sur Mars" by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

^^ :lol: Brilliant street art!


----------



## Leongname

really nice update GE kay: great and arty house!


----------



## yansa

Some beautiful villas in the last updates, GE! kay:
And I like that red elephant!


----------



## Eduarqui

"Boulevard de la Fôret" and "Elefant et Lion Rouge" are very interesting, for own qualities and contrasting appearances - enjoyed these images, and other ones, from previous page and this one, very much


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Why-Why, Leongname, yansa and Eduarqui kay:

More of street-art in Lausanne:

Chemin du Martinet by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin du Martinet by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin du Martinet by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue de Genève 102 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Goutte Récupération SA by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Goutte Récupération SA by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Goutte Récupération SA by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sévelin - Goutte Récupération SA by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Escaliers Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## skylark

nice and I like those grafittis...this city has a charm and character.


----------



## skymantle

Great street art. :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge

cool photos, oh nice graffiti as well.


----------



## Benonie

Lovely street art! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much, I'm glad you like it kay:

Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casona Latina by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne Sévelin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Escaliers ERACOM by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

According to urban planning projects (tramway, bibliotheca), these surroundings should soon change their face, right in the city center (quartier du Flon):

Rue des Côtes-de-Montbenon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Voie du Chariot by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue de la Vigie 3-5 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Surrounding:

Arbre du Flon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue de Genève by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue de Genève by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Passage souterrain Chauderon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

*In the city center:*

Tour de l'Ale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La marchande de poissons by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Street art Rue Chaucrau by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Saint-Laurent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


*Near my home, quartier de Malley:*

Grand-Pré by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fourrière de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos, GE!
My favorites, this time: all the photos of street art, the man coming out of the tunnel 
and the lady who crosses that beautiful bridge over the city.


----------



## Eduarqui

Enjoyed very much this high standard of architectural taste on newest buildings and sculptures (that "tree" above is great). Hope to see these new projects coming to life


----------



## Why-Why

Great urban scenes, GE! I especially like that one of the Rue de Genève bridge.


----------



## yansa

Great updates, and this is my favourite! kay:



General Electric said:


> Rue de Genève by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much for the comments Gratteciel, Why-Why, Eduarqui, Yansa, and Christos! kay: and everyone for your visits and likes :banana:

Next updates, I will show you the light festival in the city center and other Christmas lights.

Now, some pictures from western neighborhood of Lausanne, very industrial:

Bussigny, Rue de l'Industrie by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Bussigny, Route de Renens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Bussigny, Route de Renens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Bussigny, Route de Renens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Bussigny, Route de Renens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Couché de soleil sur le Léman by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Leongname

beautiful updates! amazing graffiti kay:
love this a nice square, very dramatic the last pic GE!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome and many thanks for the (newest) updates; are very nice of course :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Industrial, but very atmospheric, GE! Wonderful last pic !! :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Great updates, quite urban spots! This is my favourite. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *Leongname*, *Christos*, *yansa* and *Benonie* ^^

And *everyone* for your visits/likes on this thread kay:

Grand-Pont by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Passerelle du Flon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Saint-François. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Eglise Saint François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marché de Noël by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kiosque Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kiosque Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Eglise Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Fascinating night shots, GE! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

What a wonderful new set, dear GE!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you yansa and Gratteciel 

At the beginning of December, we had a very changeable weather in the region. Rain and snow followed each other like the clouds and the sun. All with sometimes violent winds.

Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Vuachère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rouge-gorge prêt pour l'hiver by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rouge-gorge prêt pour l'hiver by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sentier de la Vuachère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


In this image we see a playground that will give way to a building:
La Gottettaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis la Gottettaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin du Moléson by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de la Gottettaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de la Gottettaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Béthusy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely snow shots, and what a cute robin! (Though I gather these birds are actually little monsters.)


----------



## Leongname

snow, robin, wow! superb GE!


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful photo update and I particularly love this shot. . . 



General Electric said:


> Rouge-gorge prêt pour l'hiver by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Why-Why, Leongname and Capricorn kay:, and all for the visits/likes on this thread :cheers:

It's a cute name in English _Robin_ for this bird! 

Passage de l'Entrepôt Fédéral by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Esplanade du Flon de nuit by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Xoxo VS Mad by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

"Metal Tree" de nuit by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route de Genève de nuit by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route de Genève de nuit by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Graffeuse by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lapin skater by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Flamand rose by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Boston 11 de nuit by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Prélaz de nuit by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Great snow pics and night shots in the last sets, dear GE, and I love the robin! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Many, many wonderful pictures, dear GE!


----------



## General Electric

Yansa and Gratteciel, thank you very much, I'm really glad you like it :banana:

Last Sunday morning, I got up early to work and had the wonderful surprise of seeing a lot of snow fall. So instead of going straight to work, I made a few detours with my camera:

Malley sous la neige by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Malley sous la neige by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue du Chablais by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place de l'Europe by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Festival Lausanne Lumières 2017, sous la neige by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Grand-Pont by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Centrale, Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

"Il est temps de rallumer les étoiles" by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrons chauds by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

*(Continuation...)*

DOUBLE-JEU by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marché de Noël by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Saint-François - Rue de Bourg by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

RINGS OF FIRE by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

"RINGS OF FIRE" (Festival Lumières 2017) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

RINGS OF FIRE by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

"RINGS OF FIRE" by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Hôtel de ville by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Good snowy set, and I particularly really like this Rings of Fire shot, in which each falling snowflake is illuminated:


----------



## yansa

How lucky you are to have snow, GE! Great impressions! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice snow photos, GE :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Why-Why, Yansa and Christos for your nice comments kay:




yansa said:


> How lucky you are to have snow, GE! Great impressions! :applause:


Me too I love snow :banana:



Continuation...

Place de la Riponne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place de la Riponne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place de la Riponne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Eglise évangélique méthodiste by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rovéréaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ecole Nouvelle by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ecole Nouvelle by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Spectacular winter pictures,GE!! :applause:
#1036 Lovely colors kay:


----------



## yansa

Lovely new snow pics, GE! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful snowy scenes, GE! Really beautiful!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Romashka, yansa, Gratteciel! I'm glad you like it kay: :banana:

Some pics of ice hockey match between Lausanne and Geneva, the Lemanic derby. Geneva has largely won this match and gave a lesson to the player of Lausanne, at home... :doh:

Gardien du LHC Sandro Zurkirchen by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

94 Sandro Zangger backhand by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

LHC à l'attaque by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Banc lausannois by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Public lausannois ("section ouest") by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Surfaceuse et mini surfaceuse by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Harry Pesonen by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

94 Sandro Zangger by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Lausanne and arounds, the back country...

If you want to go to the Alps from Lausanne, the easiest way is to go to the edge of Lake Geneva. It is the most famous places and tourist. What I've already shown you here: the UNESCO-listed vineyard of Lavaux, Vevey-Montreux, Chillon Castle ...

Here is a more unusual itinerary but which shows another Swiss, more rural and conservative:

*Inside the city of Lausanne*, North, there is a whole wooded area (50% of the area of ​​the town): the _Bois du Jorat_. It rises to 1000 meters of altitude (Lake Geneva: 372m)!

Chalet-à-Gobet, au nord de Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route des Planches by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne - Route du Chalet-Boverat by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne, Bois du Jorat by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Borne communale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr




*Montheron Abbey* is a former Cistercian abbey erected in Montheron, in the municipality of Lausanne. It was built at the bottom of the valley dug by the Talent, between the latter and a rocky cliff (point of view). Its presence dates back to 1142, but the current church dates from 1668 and 1778:
Lausanne - Abbaye de Montheron by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route de la Rama by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route de la Rama by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Depuis la Route de la Rama by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Lausanne North of Municipality, in the *Jorat Wood* 

Route de Montheron by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route de Montheron by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route de Montheron by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne Montheron by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route de la Claie aux Moines by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1210276 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr





Finally, you leave "the city" for *the countryside* !!!
Pully, Route d'Oron 8 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collège des Monts-de-Pully avec son clocher by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vieux tracteur Bührer by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de la Farque by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lutry Praz-Balin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Savigny by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Savigny by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

*Countryside...*
Savigny by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Savigny by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Oron-la-Ville by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Oron-la-ville et Châtillens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Oron-la-ville et Châtillens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route d'Essertes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ecoteaux by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


And here you arrive at the *foot of the Alps*, near Châteaux-d'Oex, Gstaad, etc ...
Maracon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Semsales by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Cimetière de Semsales by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Cimetière de Semsales by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Semsales by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow, just beautiful and idyllic! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Great hockey shots, GE, and I especially love that mini-Zamboni. And as for the snow/forest/mountain shots ... a simply magnificent set! You've set the bar very high for the winter to come.


----------



## Leongname

brilliant update! no words! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you *Skopje*, *Why-Why* and *Leongname* kay: 

I wish you a Merry Christmas everyone :grouphug:

Back in the urban area and his Christmas illuminations...

Lausanne Route d'Oron by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne Route d'Oron by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place de la Sallaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue du Vallon - La Sallaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place de la Sallaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place de la Sallaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Palais de Rumine by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Eglise du Valentin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Neuve by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Neuve by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Thank you for giving us this wonderful winter impressions, dear GE,
phantastic nature impressions (the snowy wood!) and city lights! :applause:
They bring me into Christmas mood. 

A *Merry Christmas* to you, and health, luck and happines for 2018!


----------



## Benonie

Stunning, just gorgeous! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice Christmas photos from Lausanne :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great night shots from Lausanne! Merry Christmas, GE.


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing winter photos! :applause: 
Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! what a lovely shots of the rolling hills all covered with snow.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful Views, GE! :cheers:

*Merry Christmas, dear Friend!*


Mexico City - Roberto's Christmas Tree 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you all for your wishes, and all your messages very friendly and interesting throughout the year.

The *Saint-François church* is a Protestant temple in the city center of Lausanne.

It was in 1258 that the Franciscans, arriving from Besançon (France), settled in Lausanne to build a convent with a church dedicated to Francis of Assisi. This convent, as well as the church then surrounded by wooden houses and also with a wooden ceiling, will burn during the fire of the city in 1368; only the choir has been preserved to this day. The church will then be rebuilt thanks to the generosity of local notables whose coats of arms were reproduced on the vault of the nave.

However, it is the only religious building in Lausanne, with the cathedral, to be anterior to the Reformation (15th century)

Kiosque de Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marché de Noël - chalets by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marché de Noël - chalets by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Eglise Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Saint-François et Rue de Bourg by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Bô Noël Saint-François by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marché de Noël by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marché de Noël by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Great set, GE! Love those yellow tones and of course the street art. Happy new year from Dundas.


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful, vibrant and lots of activities, it would be a grand experience 
to spend christmas in your wonderful city GE.


----------



## falp6

*Very nice pictures GE. Happy New Year!*


----------



## Benonie

Great updates!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great street art and beautiful pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:

And of course great, very nice updates


----------



## Leongname

nice night images and very cooool graffiti :applause:

Happy New Year 'GE'!










​


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful photo update...


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *Yansa*, *Why-Why*, *Capricorn*, *Falp*, *Benonie*, *Gratteciel*, *Christos*, *Leongname* and *MyGeorge* for your kind words. 

And thanks you all for your visits and liking!

*I wish to all a great year 2018* :cheers:

I spent New Year's Eve in a mountain resort near Lausanne, in Leysin. It is a resort renowned for its ski slopes and competitions, such as Champs Open, the oldest snowboard competition in Europe, or GiantX Tour. But it is also a village of Pre-Alps protected at the national level, with very beautiful and ancient chalets. The village is connected by a railway line of more than a century.

From Wikipedia:



> Renowned for its healthy climate, Leysin welcomed in the nineteenth century patients with rickets, cretinism and, since 1873, phthisis. The road between Le Sepey and Leysin was inaugurated in 1875, the Aigle-Leysin cogwheel railway in 1897.
> 
> Arrived in 1903 in the small agricultural village of Leysin, Dr. Auguste Rollier establishes the first sanatorium to house tuberculous children, the "Chalet".
> 
> The patients benefited from the favorable sunshine of the station. Its success will make Leysin an iconic cure destination since there are no less than 18 sanatoriums, welcoming more than 1,500 curists from around the world, that Rollier directs in 1940, not to mention the many independent cures that are built in the city. station, mainly during the interwar period. In 1946, the station has 3,500 patients in 80 sanatoriums.
> 
> During the First World War, villages in Switzerland, including Leysin, welcomed sick prisoners of war from the German and French camps thanks to the triangular negotiations conducted in the spring of 1915 by Switzerland. From January 1916 to May 1919, 4,240 will be treated in Leysin, mainly French, but also Belgian and English. Nevertheless, 90 French, 17 English and 10 Belgian will find death there
> 
> While an effective antibiotic treatment is discovered to fight against tuberculosis, the clinics close gradually in the years 1950-1960. Faced with the economic need to take a new dynamic, Leysin is transformed into a winter and summer tourist resort with the construction of gondolas in 1956 and various sports centers. The former sanatoria are transformed into hotels and international schools that contribute to the international reputation of the village.
> 
> French singer Claude François made his last television recording on March 9 and 10, 1978. Back in Paris, he died on March 11 of the same year.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leysin

Leysin depuis le pic du Chamossaire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piste de ski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Leysin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Leysin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Leysin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis le Chamossaire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Le Chamossaire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Col de la Bretaye by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Col de la Bretaye by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Phantastic landscape and pics! :applause:
I'm glad you had such a wonderful winter holiday with sunny weather, dear GE!


----------



## General Electric

Thank a lot Yansa for your nice words  

The weather was very changeable, and there was the storm Eleanor (with another name among German speakers I think) which brought a lot of snow, and rain at medium altitude (1200 m). The images are coming soon... 

Lumière du soir sur la Bretaye by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lumières du soir sur le télésiège du Chamossaire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Couché de soleil sur les Alpes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sapins blancs by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sapins blancs et lune by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Roc d'Orsay by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Descente sur Villars à l'heure bleue by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Descente sur Villars à l'heure bleue by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

Amazing Pictures !


----------



## shik2005

Great! Magnificent landscapes, wonderful light conditions produce stunning effect. :applause:


----------



## yansa

Oh, in the Alps every weather condition can produce astonishing pictures, for sure! 
Great update - my favourite is the first pic! :applause:


----------



## Benonie

:applause: What a stunning winter scenes! Great place to spent New Years Eve.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos, GE :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

That sunset over the Alps scene ... just wow!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

phenomenal light and shade!


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic photos and stunningly beautiful scenery. Thanks for sharing it with us. dear GE.


----------



## Eduarqui

Impressive landscape, and romantic too 

Loved those small cabins among pines and snow, very interesting meeting of humankind and natural world.

Glad you could have dream holidays in this beautiful landscape


----------



## General Electric

Dimkaber75 said:


> Amazing Pictures !





shik2005 said:


> Great! Magnificent landscapes, wonderful light conditions produce stunning effect. :applause:





yansa said:


> Oh, in the Alps every weather condition can produce astonishing pictures, for sure!
> Great update - my favourite is the first pic! :applause:





Benonie said:


> :applause: What a stunning winter scenes! Great place to spent New Years Eve.





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos, GE :cheers:





Why-Why said:


> That sunset over the Alps scene ... just wow!





stevekeiretsu said:


> phenomenal light and shade!





Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic photos and stunningly beautiful scenery. Thanks for sharing it with us. dear GE.





Eduarqui said:


> Impressive landscape, and romantic too
> 
> Loved those small cabins among pines and snow, very interesting meeting of humankind and natural world.
> 
> Glad you could have dream holidays in this beautiful landscape


Thank a lot *Dimkaber*, *shik*, *yansa*, *Benonie*, *christos*, *Why-why*, *stevekeiretsu*, *Gratteciel* and *Eduarqui*! Much appreciated :cheers1: :banana:

And all for your visits/liking here kay:

The following:

Descente sur Villars à l'heure bleue by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Descente sur Villars à l'heure bleue by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Royalp by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Royalp by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Gare de Villars by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Gare de Villars-sur-Ollon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Train Bex-Villars by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

*Leysin*

Leysin de nuit by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Leysin (Sommet de La Berneuse) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Les Ormonts by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Mosse by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1210878 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chalet et Dents du Midi (3 257 m) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Brocante by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Louis Favez by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Louis Favez by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Louis Favez by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Belvédère - vol de corbeaux by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Corbeau en vol by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Heavy snow fall over Lausanne; are very nice of course  :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing update! many favorites kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Amazing pics from amazing nature !


----------



## yansa

Lovely winter impressions, dear GE! :applause:
Phantastic pic !! :banana:


General Electric said:


> Corbeau en vol by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This image of black bird landing in snow is astonishing, not easy to catch - congratulations :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Just beautiful, GE! I can see why "l'heure bleue" is so called:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much for your nice comments, and visits/liking! 

I made a mistake in the title of a photo: it's not a crow that lands but an Alpine chough (also called yellow-billed chough) kay:

In front of Leysin, on the other side of the Rhone valley, the The _*Dents du Midi*_ (French: "teeth of noon") which culminate at more than 3200 meters of altitude (wikipedia)

Dents du Midi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue Rollier by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue Rollier by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

A *store* of purists of photography: _"Always use everywhere Kodak is safer". "The Kodak brand is a guarantee of quality"_ ^^
P1210903 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quisisana Rue Louis Favez by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Dents du Midi Place Louis Favez by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

(A Swiss specialities :lol:: _Legal cannabis_ is with less 1% of THC in Switzerland, but with varieties with more another active substances of the plants (CBD).
Cannabis légal by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Eau de Source by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

The _*poya*_, which means in arpitan "climb", "coast", or climb in alpine pasture is the name of transhumance in the Swiss Alps. It is part of the living traditions of Switzerland. The poya is also from 1800, a painting, often naive, which represents this transhumance. 
Montée à l'Alpage (Poya) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

This represents the climb to the pasture of Leysin, we recognize the mountains (*Tour d'Aï and Tour de Mayen*). Here is a 2014 picture:

Tours d'Aï et Rega by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chalet by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Les Ormonts by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Les Ormonts by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

Beautiful pictures !!! I have not seen a real winter for a long time. The mood of the snow-covered city is beautifully transferred.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Dimkaber! kay:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful varied impressions and interesting informations, dear GE! 
Some of my favourites are the pic with the helicopter and the ones with
those fabulous old (partly) wooden houses! kay:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates!


----------



## DWest

oh wow! awesome photos of those resort cities thick in snow....lovely sight to behold.


----------



## falp6

Awesome winter pictures GE!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

just superb kay: all of them :applause: thanks!


----------



## General Electric

*Leongname, Christos, falp6, Dwest, shik2005, yansa, Dimkaber75* Thank you very much, I m' glad you like it :cheers:

Thank you all for your visits and likes kay:



Armoirie familiale. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Brocante by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Enseigne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Brocante "A l'Ancienne" by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Brocante by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1210939 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chocard à bec jaune en vol by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pic Chaussy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Viaduc depuis rue des Ormonts by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centre sportif by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

Your photos are very well executed ! Such a feeling that I myself am inside this beautiful winter fairy tale


----------



## Romashka01

Always great! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful frozen waterfall pics, GE, and also that one of Lausanne Biopôle with the mountains and the "range" of clouds above it.


----------



## Eduarqui

Snow + Electric Light create a nice visual effect... and the homcheval looks a so good being that I would like to have him as my neighbor


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, DE!
The beautiful snowy landscapes look like Christmas cards.


----------



## General Electric

*Quartier de Vennes*



yansa said:


> (I made a donkey out of the horse! :lol
> 
> Beautiful light impression, dear GE, and I love those ice pics! kay:


No problem dear Yansa, it's hard to differentiate! Thank you for your kind comments, I appreciate a lot 



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful frozen waterfall pics, GE, and also that one of Lausanne Biopôle with the mountains and the "range" of clouds above it.


Thank you very much dear Why-Why, I love this view and I m glad you appreciate too. 



Eduarqui said:


> Snow + Electric Light create a nice visual effect... and the homcheval looks a so good being that I would like to have him as my neighbor


Thank you dear Eduarqui kay: I'm glad you like it, you are ready for Lausanne life style :banana:



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful updates, DE!
> The beautiful snowy landscapes look like Christmas cards.


Thank you very much dear Gratteciel, I appreciate a lot kay:


La Vuachère. Cascade gelée. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Vuachère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Vuachère - Glaçons de la cascade by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Vuachère - Billes de glace by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Vuachère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Vuachère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Vuachère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Vuachère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Vuachère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fiches-Nord by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fiches-Nord by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fiches-Nord by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Love the ice pics, especially No. 3! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

That photograph showing what looks like a frozen waterfall is very interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful shots of that narrow forested valley in winter light!


----------



## Leongname

very beautiful photos of nature kay:
ice is nice :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

*Quartier de Vennes (2/2)*

Yansa, Eduarqui, Why-Why, Leongname, many thanks for your comments, likes and visits!

Much appreciated :cheers1:

Very close to the new district, this old house and its garden reminds the district of formerly. Everywhere around, the neighborhood has seen a lot of contruction in recent years, since the opening of a subway line.

Ferme Riant-Pré by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ecole de Riant-Pré by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Lausanne-Vennes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aquatis by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aquatis by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autoroute A9 Lausanne-Vennes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autoroute A9 Lausanne-Vennes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Valmont by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Great one! Nice architecture anyway. 



>


----------



## yansa

I very much love the first one, GE, and the shimmering facade of the Aquatis building! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

First, I love that frozen small fall and the frozen brooks because we never have that here.
and there are lots of new constructions and modern buildings - the city is growing.


----------



## openlyJane

I love the combination of snow/ice and sun. Amazing ice structures and formations.


----------



## General Electric

Benonie said:


> Great one! Nice architecture anyway.





yansa said:


> I very much love the first one, GE, and the shimmering facade of the Aquatis building! kay:


Thank you very much! Aquatis is the new aquarium-museum of freshwater, the biggest in western Europe. I will one day visit it and share some pic of inside...



capricorn2000 said:


> First, I love that frozen small fall and the frozen brooks because we never have that here.
> and there are lots of new constructions and modern buildings - the city is growing.





openlyJane said:


> I love the combination of snow/ice and sun. Amazing ice structures and formations.


Many thanks, Capricorn and Jane!! It's rare here in Lausanne too (2-3 weeks per 10 years...) and I enjoy to be able to show you 



Bruant jaune by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Bruant jaune by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Street art by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


and finally, the snow come after 2 frosty week...

Avenue Sainte-Luce by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Escaliers Sainte-Luce by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier Sainte Luce by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Le Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Crêt de Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Cute little bird, GE, and charming snow pics! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

It's interesting to see how there is yet this house with big plot of land around, after the subway line was inaugurated, and hope that it can be preserved.

The snowman is nice, and I have one here... but made with plastic (no snow in Rio  )


----------



## Leongname

nice photos 'GE' :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lausanne :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

After some spring days, it's freezing snowing in Belgium too. But not as much as in Lausanne. Nice pics again!


----------



## Why-Why

I love that effect of snow on twisted tree trunks in your second-last Montriond pic, GE! And what a lovely bird! ... though isn't it a bergeronette (wagtail) rather than a bruant (yellowhammer)? (Mind you, I'm an expert at misidentifying birds.)


----------



## General Electric

yansa said:


> Cute little bird, GE, and charming snow pics! kay:


Thank you very much Yansa 



Eduarqui said:


> It's interesting to see how there is yet this house with big plot of land around, after the subway line was inaugurated, and hope that it can be preserved.


Thank you for your comments Eduardo! Yes I hope too, I don't know the project future for this charming house.



Eduarqui said:


> The snowman is nice, and I have one here... but made with plastic (no snow in Rio  )


You live in a region with a paradisiacal climate, you can not have everything :lol:



Leongname said:


> nice photos 'GE' :cheers:


Thank you very much Leongname :cheers1:



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Lausanne :cheers:


Thank you very much christos kay:



Benonie said:


> After some spring days, it's freezing snowing in Belgium too. But not as much as in Lausanne. Nice pics again!


Thank you Ben! Now the weather is like you in Belgium, these images were taken at the end of the polar cold wave over Europe end of February! 



Why-Why said:


> I love that effect of snow on twisted tree trunks in your second-last Montriond pic, GE! And what a lovely bird! ... though isn't it a bergeronette (wagtail) rather than a bruant (yellowhammer)? (Mind you, I'm an expert at misidentifying birds.)


Yes it is quite possible that I make a mistake, especially when it comes to bird identification! Besides I corrected the title of the photo according to your remark, I trust you completely! This fly jump fast on the ground and flies briefly. Thank you for your nice comment, dear Why-Why :cheers1:

Crêt de Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


Effet de lumière by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


Promenade Jardin botanique by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Panorama depuis Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Cotton de neige by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Panorama depuis Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Palmier gelé by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Palmier gelé by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Panorama. Quartier Sous-gare by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Panorama depuis Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful snow pics, dear GE! kay:
My favourites are No. 2 and 9 - it's really rare to see a robin and a blackbird
at the same photo. Congratulations!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed wonderful, very nice snow photos, GE :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

yansa said:


> Wonderful snow pics, dear GE! kay:
> My favourites are No. 2 and 9 - it's really rare to see a robin and a blackbird
> at the same photo. Congratulations!


Thank you very much Yansa, I m just lucky! 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed wonderful, very nice snow photos, GE :cheers:


Thank you very much Christos


Panorama depuis Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Crêt de Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pavillon de 1928 - Fresque by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis Montriond by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

"La Milanette" by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de Milan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Cèdres enneigés Avenue de Cours by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de la Vuachère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallée de la Vuachère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful snowscapes, GE! And I feel sorry for that lonely frozen palm tree as it gazes towards the mountains hoping for a sign of spring.


----------



## openlyJane

Great shots; but I particularly like the one of the two birds, including the robin, sitting on the fence. Perfect composition, and very wistful.


----------



## Benonie

Great set, sometimes almost surrealistic!


----------



## General Electric

*Malley (Lausanne-Renens-Prilly intersection)*

Thank you very much for the visits and likes kay:



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful snowscapes, GE! And I feel sorry for that lonely frozen palm tree as it gazes towards the mountains hoping for a sign of spring.


Yes  The more difficult part of the winter is behind now, I believe. But even in summer, this palm never look healthy. He may be too exposed to the north wind!?



openlyJane said:


> Great shots; but I particularly like the one of the two birds, including the robin, sitting on the fence. Perfect composition, and very wistful.


Thank you very much Jane  I'm proud you think that about this picture!



Benonie said:


> Great set, sometimes almost surrealistic!


Thank you very much Ben! kay:


-------------------------------------------------------

Sun is come back, some shots around my home. These times, templates were set up to put to the public inquiry the volumes of construction projects in the neighborhood. As they are towers 65 and 85 meters, balloons symbolize the summits. 

Only 2 future buildings are concerned, but all the landscapes shown below should be radically changed in the next 5 years. There are plenty of projects confirmed here!

Malley Viaduc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Carrousel Chemin du Viaduc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Carrousel Chemin du Viaduc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Taureau et Berger - Double message by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Boule à Gaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de l'Usine à Gaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de l'Usine à Gaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Malley Viaduc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de l'Usine à Gaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de l'Usine à Gaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Gabarits Malley Viaduc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue du Chablais by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Such beautiful snow impressions again, dear GE! :applause:
This cedar under snow really is a dream...



General Electric said:


> Cèdres enneigés Avenue de Cours by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Very beautful images with snow, and that *palmier gelé* is a curious view for me - maybe our palms here could look like her, if there were snow in Rio (as you said, I cannot have everything  ).

The Carroussel in the public space is lovely, and I hope these new constructions can be well planned to not disrupt locals, guess in next future you will show us how these developments will look when ready.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you everyone for your visits and likes!

Thank you very much yansa and Eduarqui for your kind words and your interest kay:.

I will keep you posted  

Various pictures from Lausanne and around

Mercedes Drift Car by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chantier Quai Ouest à Renens. Démolition. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Renens Gare CFF Quai Ouest by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Porsche Turbo S by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ecublens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ecublens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ecublens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Primevère sauvage by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chantier Croset by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vigne du Croset by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great pics ! I love the symbiosis of your pics between nature and urbanity ! Wonderful!


----------



## yansa

Great pics, dear GE! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Very interesting contrasts between natural and artificial landscapes. And, about the cars: WOW!


----------



## falp6

Lausanne has a really beautiful landscape. Great pictures GE!


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne and around*

Thank you very much *VRZ*, *yansa*, *Eduarqui*, *falp6*. I'm glad you like my pics 

Thank you for the likes and visits!!! :banana:


Route de la Maladière by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Ouchy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Ouchy by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Crocus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rovéréaz - Devin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Cheneau-de-Bourg by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier du Rôtillon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue Centrale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Arches du Grand-Pont by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## DWest

beautiful city specially when covered in snow....great location as well.


----------



## yansa

Great pics, dear GE! Every single one has something special or interesting detail! kay:
Love the beautiful crocus and hope we soon will see more of them also in Vienna.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Dwest and yansa  

today I go ski one day, under a beautiful sun, so I hope share with you soon pictures from the snowy alpes.


----------



## yansa

General Electric said:


> Thank you very much Dwest and yansa
> 
> today I go ski one day, under a beautiful sun, so I hope share with you soon pictures from the snowy alpes.


I wish you and your beloved a wonderful day in the snow, dear friend!  
Looking forward to the pics! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful spring shots! Love that purple bloom (aubretia?) growing on the wall, and the magnolia blossom. We're still waiting for winter to end ...


----------



## skymantle

Nice urban and floral shots...spring has sprung, the birdies have sung. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I enjoy your Spring shots so much, dear GE! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much dears Eduarqui, Why-Why, Skymantle, yansa and christos for your kind and very appreciable messages :cheers1:

Lausanne Street art at Collège de la Borde (School of the district)

Quartier de la Borde by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier de la Borde by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier de la Borde by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier de la Borde by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier de la Borde by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier de la Borde by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1230756 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Stade Olympique de la Pontaise (Lausanne-Sport stadium)

:grandpa: Welcome the FIFA World Cup .... 1954! :ancient:

Capacity 50 000 (1954) • 25 000 (1985) • 15 850 (1993) • 8 500 (today, because security rules)

1954 (source: ASL)



LS - FC Sion, le derby romand by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Caméra TV by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Virage sud by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tribune Ouest by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Stade Olympique de la Pontaise by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Dégagement gardien by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Occasion pour Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tribune Sud, Ultras de Sion by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Occasion en or by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Very interesting images of the art in the street and the stadium - impressive to read how many places for audience were lost due to new rules (Maracanã Stadium, in Rio, could house 150.000 persons in 1950, but less than 100.000 today).


----------



## yansa

I love football, so thank you for this fabulous pics! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Eduarqui and yansa :cheers:



Eduarqui said:


> Very interesting images of the art in the street and the stadium - impressive to read how many places for audience were lost due to new rules (Maracanã Stadium, in Rio, could house 150.000 persons in 1950, but less than 100.000 today).


Impressive Maracanã Stadium capacity ^^

The Lausanne's stadium could have 15'000 people if all the stands were open, but some are closed because they are not allowed to sell seats that are not covered by a roof! :bash:

Tribune Ouest by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ultra LS by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fumigène Ultras LS by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tribune Ouest by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Occasion pour le LS by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

#21 Enzo is the kid of famous Zinédine Zidane
Enzo Zidane by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Stade Olympique de la Pontaise by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Stade Olympique de la Pontaise by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Printemps by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

In this following pic, we can see the building where I live: just behind the big metal ball, the yellow building!
Vue sur Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Esplanade de la piscine de Mon-Repos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Esplanade de la piscine de Mon-Repos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Esplanade de la piscine de Mon-Repos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Esplanade de la piscine de Mon-Repos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wonderful! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much Skopje for your comment. The Japanese cherry are in the place right now ^^

Esplanade de la piscine de Mon-Repos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Esplanade de la piscine de Mon-Repos by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont Bessières by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont Bessières by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Talus du MUDAC - Cathédrale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Talus du MUDAC - Ancien hôpital by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Football: OMG - I wouldn't like to be in the sector where they fire those Bengal lights!  Great pics! kay:

All your Spring pics are fabulous, dear friend, but this is my personal favourite:



General Electric said:


> Pont Bessières by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

:applause: Lovely photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great street art, stadium, and cherry blossom shots!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much yansa, Romashka, Christos and Why-Why for your kind comments kay:

Route d'Oron by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Boveresses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Monopoly Graffiti by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Route de la Feuillère by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pissenlit butiné par un bourdon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fleurs sauvages by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Magnolia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Magnolia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Statue by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rovéréaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Chailly by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier du Levant by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Allée, Chemin de Bellevue by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin de Bellevue by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue Charles Secrétan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fédération International de Natation by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue Charles Secrétan 13 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue Charles Secrétan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Avenue Charles Secrétan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tribunal Fédéral by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mon Repos: Volière et ancienne ferme by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mon Repos: Volière et ancienne ferme (Faisan) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mon Repos: Volière et ancienne ferme by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mon Repos: Volière et ancienne ferme by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## skymantle

^^ I second that. kay:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much yansa and skymantle for your kind words, and all for your visits and likes here! Much appreciated 


Here some urban developpement in Avenue de Morges, Lausanne:



Avenue de Morges by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Morges 66 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Morges 145 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition Avenue de Morges 58 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition Avenue de Morges 58 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition Avenue de Morges 58 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Always at Avenue deMorges, Prélaz district, Lausanne:



Prélaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Morges by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition Avenue de Morges 58 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Démolition Avenue de Morges 58 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collège de Prélaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collège de Prélaz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Very exciting images of Art Exposition on previous page: they made me remember some Youtube vídeos I found some time ago, with a mechanical sculpture on motion, created by Tinguelly for 1964 National Swiss Exposition in Lausanne 

I enjoyed to see these inner spaces on blocks, surrounded by apartment buildings (not too much tal), with playgrounds and small sports grounds, guess those new developments you photographed above will keep this interesting balance of space between buildings and open areas - the balance between "full and empty spaces", or "positive and negative forms", as we can see on vintage Nolli Maps from XVIIIth Century ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giambattista_Nolli).


----------



## yansa

Very interesting updates, GE! kay:
Beautiful Ecole Primaire building!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much yansa and Eduarqui! kay:



Eduarqui said:


> Very exciting images of Art Exposition on previous page: they made me remember some Youtube vídeos I found some time ago, with a mechanical sculpture on motion, created by Tinguelly for 1964 National Swiss Exposition in Lausanne
> 
> I enjoyed to see these inner spaces on blocks, surrounded by apartment buildings (not too much tal), with playgrounds and small sports grounds, guess those new developments you photographed above will keep this interesting balance of space between buildings and open areas - the balance between "full and empty spaces", or "positive and negative forms", as we can see on vintage Nolli Maps from XVIIIth Century ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giambattista_Nolli).


Ah ah Jean Tinguelly kay: glad you know this swiss artist 

And I read attentively the interesting link about Nolli, thank to feed my brain :banana:


----------



## General Electric

Construction of a tunnel for public transport under Avenue d'Echallens:
Parc de la Brouette by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

7 months before...



General Electric said:


> Parc de la Brouette by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


Lausanne, Pont Chauderon. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


Tour Galfetti by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue du Maupas by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rue du Petit-Rocher by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

I didn't know that Jean Tinguely was a Swiss artist. Love his work and that 
of his partner Niki de Saint Phalle! kay:

Phantastic pic, GE - I feel a little dizzy now after watching it! 



General Electric said:


> Tour Galfetti by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

This tunnel is a huge work, guess it is for railway service, not for buses, am I right?


----------



## falp6

Great updates GE! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, GE!
Wonderful photos of the Lausanne Art Fair on post 1379.
I prefer the construction of a tunnel, as in the case of the Avenue d'Echallens, to an invasive multilevel crossroad on the surface. Great!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *yansa, Eduarqui, falp6 and Gratteciel*!!! kay:



yansa said:


> I didn't know that Jean Tinguely was a Swiss artist. Love his work and that
> of his partner Niki de Saint Phalle! kay:
> 
> Phantastic pic, GE - I feel a little dizzy now after watching it!


Yes, he was born in Fribourg (Freiburg) kay:



Eduarqui said:


> This tunnel is a huge work, guess it is for railway service, not for buses, am I right?





Gratteciel said:


> Very nice new sets, GE!
> Wonderful photos of the Lausanne Art Fair on post 1379.
> I prefer the construction of a tunnel, as in the case of the Avenue d'Echallens, to an invasive multilevel crossroad on the surface. Great!


Absolutely right, Eduarqui and Gratteciel ^^
This tunnel will effectively be used to bury a suburban train line! You will no more show that in Avenue d'Echallens:

Avenue d'Echallens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montétan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue d'Echallens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne Art fair*

Marabout by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Soirée Vénitienne - FAUVE by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2245 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2246 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Orlinski by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Excellent, luv an art fair. kay:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you skymantle


----------



## General Electric

Place et Eglise Saint-Laurent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Grand-Pont 2bis by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Grand-Pont by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Grand-Pont by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Escaliers du Grand-Pont by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Les Arches by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place de l'Europe by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

#1392 and #1396 great, GE! kay:
From the art I love the three blue horses best.


----------



## General Electric

yansa said:


> #1392 and #1396 great, GE! kay:
> From the art I love the three blue horses best.


Thank you yansa, this is my favorite too


----------



## General Electric

Mister Chat by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pascal Lenoble by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Flowers - Marc Duran by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Flowers - Pascal Duran by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Abondance by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

A manifestation against bad condition for welcome and protect alone children refugee in Lausanne:

Manifestation Rue de Bourg by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Manifestation Rue de Bourg by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Manifestation Rue de Bourg by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Saint-François. Moto de police by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

VW Coccinelle by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Leongname

nice update 'GE'!


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots from the art fair, GE. And good to see that people are prepared to stand up for all children's rights.


----------



## yansa

General Electric said:


> Thank you yansa, this is my favorite too


Long live the blue horses! 
I could imagine that the artist wanted to show the phases of one horse's jump.

Great new art pics! My favourite are the flowers by Marc Duran.
And uh, your police has beautiful bikes! kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great pics from Lausanne Art Fair !!!


----------



## Eduarqui

Your previous page has a lot of good images to enjoy and remember: the trams under the sun, the people using space under the arched bridge for joy, the Art Festival with humor and hyper-reality (that red Mustang is astonishing), the street as the stage where public opinion is presented, and that beetle with the silhouette of Africa on the door


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *Leongname, Why-Why, yansa, Viteski Red Zmaja and Eduarqui*!


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne Art Fair*

IMG_2253 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2254 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

David Jamin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2256 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Only God Forgives 4 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

*Les Boveresses district in bloom*

Fleurs by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Praz-Séchaud by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ferme des Boveresses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Praz-Séchaud by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Praz-Séchaud by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Boveresses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

*Lausanne Art Fair*

IMG_2258 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Le Chat - New-York Subway Map by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Harry Carlson - Bentley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Harry Carlson by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Bertha Delisi & Max Rey by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Chemin du Capelard by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chemin du Capelard by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

A capella by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

IMG_2264 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2265 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2266 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Kogaone by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Dani Olivier by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

Enjoyed the art and the blossoming trees very much, GE! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *yansa* and *christos* for your comments, and all for your "likes" and visits here :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Rue Centrale - Fête du Soleil by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place de l'Europe - Fête du Soleil by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place de l'Europe - Fête du soleil by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

IMG_2270 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2272 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2273 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2274 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sans titre by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Cully by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Léman by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Port de Moratel, Cully by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Léman by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Petit port à Epesses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

impressive contemporary art and nice shots of the central area and the lake as well.


----------



## yansa

Enjoyed all your updates, but especially the atmospheric shots of the lake, GE! Bravo! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much capricorn and yansa! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

More from the shore of the lake:

Barques by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fougères by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Arbre couché by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ponton by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Epesses by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2388 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful. I enjoyed these recent pages very much, GE; mainly art.
The lake is also gorgeous.
Vraiment beau!


----------



## shik2005

Lake views are wonderful!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much for your comments guys, I am glad you like it kay:



Platane de la Liberté by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Au Major Davel by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fleurs de Marronier by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2428 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marronnier commun en fleur by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Allium hollandicum Purple sensation by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

The Works of Art on previous page are exciting, and some of them very impressive (the boxer, for example), but your photographs of Lac Léman on previous page, and this page, are no less artistic and unforgettable, loved everything I saw above


----------



## yansa

Lovely nature's impressions like the last one with the violet flowers at the pond... :applause:


This one is my absolute favourite, GE:





General Electric said:


> Fougères by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *Eduarqui* and *yansa*! I m glad you like the lake kay: 

Thanks to everyone too for your visits and likes :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Lausanne Art Fair
IMG_2276 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2277 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2278 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2279 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

IMG_2280 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Colline du Bugnon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Château Saint-Maire depuis la route de la Barre by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Cadran solaire by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vallon de la Louve by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue sur Lausanne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parlement Cantonal by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place du Château by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

The works with the image of Steve McQueen and his famous green Mustang from *Bullitt* are very evocative - loved the tribute, as I loved the film kay: -, and this dog has a nice natural texture 

We hadn't Medieval Age in Brazil, so, any register of that time is welcome and delightful for me, but I need to mention this building of _*Le Parlement Cantonais*_ too, a rambling construction close to ground and to pedestrian scale, very inviting to enter (here we have some public buildings in high buildings and, when I imagine the queue to use elevators, I don't feel myself invited to enter).


----------



## kokomo

I only went to Lausanne once, back in 1998, when I was touring across Europe. I only spent two or three hours there since I only stopped to change trains on my way to Geneve and decided to take a walk. I remember walking from the train station to the lakeshore and enjoying the calm by the water. On my way back I had lunch at Mc Donald's also 

Very very beautiful city, it reminded me of Bariloche in Argentina


----------



## yansa

Steve McQueen - a very good actor and attractive man... 
Love the mountain paintings - do you know the name of the artist, GE?


Like Eduardo I love Le Parlement Cantonais, very inviting indeed!
Loved the imposing Chateau Saint-Maire!


Thanks for sharing these nice impressions, GE! kay:


----------



## DaveF12

nice photo update...like those beautiful flowers and the gigantic trees...


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely scenery, Lausanne has a great setting doesn't it!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *Eduarqui, kokomo, yansa, DaveF12 and Bristol Mike* kay:

And all for your visits/likes :cheers:

*kokomo*, I’m very glad you used a bit time to visit a part of the city! Since 1998 the city has changed a bit, for example between the station and the lake there was a cog railway that was replaced by a modern pneumatic subway (2008).

*Yansa*, no sorry I didn’t remember the artist name 

*Eduardo*, it is the seat of the Parliament of the Canton of Vaud, where its laws are conceived. The building was erected by architect Henri Perregaux following the independence of the Canton and its entry into the Swiss Confederation (1803). It was enlarged and modernized following a fire, and inaugurated in 2017. It is located on the most sensitive site, in the historical heart and architecture of the extension was a very sensitive and controversial subject. You can see better the modern extension here, the two last pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147561545&postcount=1326


----------



## yansa

General Electric said:


> *Yansa*, no sorry I didn’t remember the artist name


 That doesn't matter at all, GE, no problem! 
I asked because we have in Austria an artist who does very similar mountain
paintings - I don't remember his name at the moment, but maybe I can find
out over internet.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

I love this Chateau !!! This Chateau catapulted Lausanne to the top historic cities in Europe with great and most beautiful Chateau's ever. Many Chateau' s are little bit outside of cities, in big parks, gardens, villages on the citiy border, but this is in the heart of the city of Lausanne, great!

Inside photos please! 

.

.


----------



## General Electric

Ok yansa, maybe that this artist that you mean!Thank you if can find his name and share with me the info :cheers1:

Thank you very much Viteski Red Zmaja!! Your enthusiasm makes me very happy! The interior is rarely visited because it is the seat of government. One day a year it is open to the public on the occasion of Heritage Day, and I intend to visit it kay:


----------



## General Electric

Lausanne Art fair:

IMG_2281 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marko Brajkovic by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marko Brajkovic by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr



And, a surprising meet:
"Lady Gaga & Nietzsche" - Marko Brajkovic by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Malley district, construction of the Sports center (hockey stadium, Olympic swimming pool and table tennis center:

Chantier centre sportif de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chantier centre sportif de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chantier centre sportif de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chantier centre sportif de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chantier centre sportif de Malley by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Fabulous shots of those kites, GE!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful views over the lake and the Alps, GE.
Ta photo des Milans Royaux est magnifique. Chapeau!


----------



## yansa

Phantastic pics of the Milans Royaux, GE! :applause:
Something we don't have the luck to see every day!


----------



## Leongname

:applause: so good action!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much christos, Why-Why, Gratteciel, yansa and Leongname. kay:

And all for your visits/likes on this thread 

Gratteciel, tu écrits vraiment très bien le français, merci pour tes commentaires toujours sympathiques et très appréciés! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Corsier-sur-Vevey, where Charlie Chaplin was resident (and where I see again a red Kite :banana:

Viaduc Autoroute A9 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Viaduc A9 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont de Fenil sur la Veveyse. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Viaduc autoroute 9 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Milan Royal by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vol plané by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Why-Why said:


> Awesome shots of Vevey area and Lac Léman, GE! After seeing all those vineyards, I wonder why we don't find Swiss wines on sale in North America. I'll ponder that while I'm taking one of those nine o'clock breaks that we read about on the sign.


I forgot to answer you last time, sorry Why-Why

Swiss wine is very good but it exports very little, because of the price and the strength of the Swiss franc which makes it difficult in general to export Swiss products abroad. At equal quality we prefer a French or Italian wine cheaper than a Swiss wine ... I will be surprised if you find swiss wine in Toronto for example, sadly 

Thank you for your interesting commentary


----------



## General Electric

Into the vineyard of Corsier-sur-Vevey:

Papillon by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1240182 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Escargot by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Argus bleu by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Argus bleu by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## kokomo

Very pretty! Now, when do we see an Edelweiss?


----------



## General Electric

kokomo said:


> Very pretty! Now, when do we see an Edelweiss?


Here of course :lol:

A post from 2016:


General Electric said:


> One Edelweiss, an alpin flower, emblem of Switzerland


----------



## kokomo

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

impressive shots, I'm sure those vineyards produce great wines.


----------



## yansa

Especially love the butterflies! Wonderful updates, GE! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Impressive photographs of red kites and butterflies: you must teach me how to make so good registers (my images with animals in landscape haven't good quality  )

The landscape where Chaplin lived is very beautiful and, as he made so many classic films for posterity, guess he deserved all this beauty


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your Swiss wine explanation, GE! I will now look hard for it in Toronto and let you know if I find any. And loving those kites!


----------



## General Electric

You welcome, and many thanks for your compliments 

Eduarqui, the (relative) good quality of my pics is only the good quality of my lens, and the software of my camera! I just try to shot every time every animals, many many times and sometimes it's ok, nothing to see with a talent! Thank you very much for your comment


----------



## General Electric

La Tour de Peilz by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

La Tour-de-Peilz Chemin des Novalles by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont de Brent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Torrent: Baye de Clarens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Torrent: Baye de Clarens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1240219 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice landscape photos :cheers: ...all these photos are near Lausanne?


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

General Electric said:


> https://flic.kr/p/25XXbYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture about nature should be in every biology schoolbook! Fantastic! General well done !!!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful pics of cultivated land and pure nature, flooded with sunlight! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *Christos*, *Viteski Red Zmaja* and *yansa* for your very nice comments kay:

Yes Christos, Vevey is located 20 km from Lausanne, on the shore of _lac Léman_ (Geneva’s lake), east side. The vineyards between the two city was own, before the invaders from Bern in 1536, by the city of Lausanne.


----------



## General Electric

*Vevey - Avenue de Gilamont "Chaplin’s towers"
*

Two towers built in the sixties. The buildings were poorly maintained and therefore required major rehabilitation work. In the veveysan landscape, the towers were considered "warts", representing a neighborhood with a bad social reputation.

Located at the northern end of the Commune, on one of the main access to the city center from the motorway, downstream from the bridge over the Veveyse, they devalued the image of Vevey.

In addition, prefabricated concrete facades, lacking insulation and old windows made it a veritable "chasm" energy, with an oil equivalent consumption of more than 240,000 liters per year.

In 2011, they were completely renovated and repainted with the effigy of Charlie Chaplin, whose Manoir (currently his museum) is located a few meters above:


Vevey- Tours Chaplin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vevey- Tours Chaplin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Gilamont by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vevey - Gilamont by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue de Gilamont - Viaduc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Baye de Clarens by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vignoble. Coteau by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont de Brent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont de Brent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont de Brent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1240230 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Leongname

nice images of Pont de Brent. is it somewhere here: Région du Léman ?

also beautiful wall-painting of Chaplin on the white Gilamont Tower kay:


----------



## General Electric

Leongname said:


> nice images of Pont de Brent. is it somewhere here: Région du Léman ?
> 
> also beautiful wall-painting of Chaplin on the white Gilamont Tower kay:


Thank you very much Leongname! Yes this is exactly where you pointed in your link kay: (on the next set you will see the facade of Restaurant du Pont de Brent)


----------



## General Electric

Armoirie vaudoise - détails by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pont de Brent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Restaurant Pont de Brent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pressoir à raisin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Blonay (Brent) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa

The Chaplin's Towers are great! 

And I love everything that has to with the vineyards. 
Lovely old grape press, beautiful pics, GE! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

General Electric said:


> *Vevey -
> 
> Vevey- Tours Chaplin by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr*


*
It's a beautiful thing G E they upgraded that area, and those faces of Charlie Chaplin painted in those buildlings caught my attention. 
I know he spent his last days until his death in 1977,specifically Corsier-sur-Vevey, Vaud. 
But do you know and have a photo of his house? thanks.*


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much *yansa* and *capricorn* :cheers:

Answer to *capricorn*: I know where it is but I don’t take pic because you have to enter in the area of museum to show his house. Here is the google maps link with 3d views: https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...2!3m1!1s0x478e833a6d1698f9:0xb923a28ff8c1509b


----------



## General Electric

Eglise by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Blonay (Brent) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Blonay (Brent) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Blonay by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

I too like the Chaplin murals very much, GE. And lovely images of lakeside Montreux. 
The good news is that Swiss wine is available in Ontario. The bad news is that there are currently only 2 bottles of it for sale in the entire province! (A Caves Orsat white, FYI.)


----------



## yansa

One of my favourites is #1512/1, GE! kay:
I could imagine that in this great mountain/lake scenery there don't live many poor people?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, GE :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Why-Why said:


> I too like the Chaplin murals very much, GE. And lovely images of lakeside Montreux.
> The good news is that Swiss wine is available in Ontario. The bad news is that there are currently only 2 bottles of it for sale in the entire province! (A Caves Orsat white, FYI.)


Thank you very much for this interesting report kay: Glad to know you can find our wines so far :banana:, even it is very few 


yansa said:


> One of my favourites is #1512/1, GE! kay:
> I could imagine that in this great mountain/lake scenery there don't live many poor people?


Thank you very much yansa. Yes, to buy a house on the shore of the lake is very expensive today, really to much... something between 10’000-15’000 € / m2  
Source: https://www.bcv.ch/pointsforts/Dans...mmobilier-par-commune-et-par-district-vaudois



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, GE :cheers:


Thank you very much christos :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Montreux, Route de Fontanivent by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## falp6

Very charming views GE kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

What a nice views! :cheers1::applause:


----------

